# how did you learn how to knit?



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

I was just sitting here thinking of how I learned how to knit and why. I would be interested in hearing your stories, too.

My 2 grandmothers were both born in the same little mountain village in Italy. When anyone from there came to America, they settled in one of two towns, because they wanted to be near people they knew. My dad's family lived about 100 miles away from my mom's. But both families kept in touch and had mutual friends. When my mom was 16 she went to a wedding in the town my father lived in, and she met my dad. He was a few years older than she, but he said that he fell in love with her the first moment he laid eyes on her, and he knew he was going to marry her. He saw what a beauty she was and knew if he didn't grab her up at an early age, someone else would try. They started dating and were married two years later, a month after she graduated high school. They were happily married for over 40+ years when his life was cut short by heart disease. My mother never dated another man, not before or after my father. She is 81 now and still loves him.

Anyway, my two grandmothers had known each other in 'the old country,' and now that their children were married to each other, they became best friends. As is common with many Italian families, once they became related, we all lived within a one block area of each other. I was lucky enough to see both grammas every single day of my life growing up. They both crocheted and knitted and did so every day. It was their only hobby, and as neither one ever learned how to read English, they made things without patterns. Both grammas were perfectionists, and made everything flawless. I would sit by them, mesmerized by their work, watching their fingers fly and their needles click so quickly. They created the most beautiful and useful things. Sweaters, blankets, slippers, doilies, curtains, tablecloths, scarves, hats, mittens, gloves, socks, etc. I used to wonder, how can all of these lovely things come from a ball of thread or yarn???? I had to learn how to do this! I would sit and take lessons from them and they were so proud and happy to teach me. The patience they had with me!! None of the other granddaughters were interested in the craft at all. Just me. So i was their pet pupil, their only pupil. I think the best thing about learning the craft from them, was the fact that while both of them were busy with their hands, they would be telling me stories of their own childhoods. I would close my eyes and try to imagine what life was like up on that mountain in italy. Sadly, I never visited their village, but going there is on my bucket list. 

I have been knitting and crocheting for most of my life. My passion is baby clothes, probably because I can finish off a project in a day or so and get on to the next thing. (I get bored easily.) I have made a few afghans, but they take so much time to complete! I also crochet doilies, and have recently learned how to make them with beads. Everyone I know wants one, so I will be busy for quite some time to come. 

I am sorry if I bored anyone, but I love reminiscing about my grammas and the happy times I spent with them. Please let me hear from you ladies.


----------



## Sherbearkub (Feb 17, 2012)

I loved reading this, Lulubelle. It's a beautiful story, beautifully told. Thank you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Certainly not boring, it was a lovely story. I too was taught by my grandmother and am still using some of her knitting needles.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I loved your story Lulubelle. Italy is on my bucket list as well. My grandfather was from a town in Northern Italy.
I also learned to knit and crochet at a young age both my mom and grnadmother were avid knitters and crocheters. I am also the only one out of five daughters who took an interest and both my mom and grandmother were patient with me. We have some things in common. Thanks for the lovely sweet story.


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

Never could a story like that br boring I love the story my dad taught me how to knit and I love knltting


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely interesting story - just like listening to someone speak it!

I learnt from my Mum and she pretty much stopped knitting when I started, because I was a lot better at it than she was! Sad really - but I don't think it was her first choice of hobby, she did it more from necessity.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My mother taught me when I was little. I think about 7 or 8. I was a very wild child. My mom thought that if she could get me to sit still with yarn and needles it might help. She taught me to hold my yarn over my left pointer finger. I knit up a storm now. (took a 16 year hiatus while driving truck) 

It didn't help much then but now it calms my mind. Helps with my depression and keeps me from being bored silly!


----------



## Sherbearkub (Feb 17, 2012)

I learned to knit at age 16...when I temporarily resided in a home for unwed mothers  All the girls would knit while watching "Dark Shadows."


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I taught myself to knit about 45 years ago, wanting to make a sweater for my Dad with a moose on the back, it was a pattern from Mary Maxim. Then about a month later I made one that had a bear on the back in a stream, with a fish in its hand, and I made 4-of them. I still have mine, and it is still really nice. I sewed zippers in them also. It is so much fun to watch the picture come to life, as the design is knitted in from a graph, as the item is made.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

One day when I was about 7 years old, my mother and I were walking to the store. I remember seeing a beautiful oriental woman in a wheelchair in front of her house doing something with pink yarn and two sticks. I was fascinated and just stopped in my tracks and stared. The beautiful woman looked up and smiled at me. My mother took my hand and said that it wasn't polite to stare at the poor handicapped woman. She hurried me along and didn't realize that I was staring at the knitting the woman was holding and hadn't even noticed that she was handicapped! I told my mom that I wanted to do what the lady was doing and my mother changed the subject. You see, my mom had absolutely no interest in any kind of needlework. I couldn't forget what I had seen and kept pestering her about it. She told my grandmother who also has no interest, but being a doting gramdmother, she.went out and got me some yarn and needles from the " 5 ¢ & 10¢" store. One of her neighbors casted on some stitches for me and very patiently taught me how to do garter stitch. HEAVEN!!! I stuck with it and when my mother saw that I loved it so much she bought me a knitting book with lots of pictures. I struggled along with occasional help from grandma's neighbor and essentialy taught myself to knit. That was 50 years ago and I still love knitting and am excited to learn new techniques!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I was about 7 years old watching my mother knit. She got up to answer the phone and I picked up her knitting. I was so proud of my work (I did 3 rows). Unfortunately since I was facing her, I knitted it backward or mirror image. I got a stern scolding because her knitting was ruined. I was more traumatized then my mother. The next year I taught myself crocheting from a book. Did not knit again until I was an older teenager


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

One day when I was about 7 years old, my mother and I were walking to the store. I remember seeing a beautiful oriental woman in a wheelchair in front of her house doing something with pink yarn and two sticks. I was fascinated and just stopped in my tracks and stared. The beautiful woman looked up and smiled at me. My mother took my hand and said that it wasn't polite to stare at the poor handicapped woman. She hurried me along and didn't realize that I was staring at the knitting the woman was holding and hadn't even noticed that she was handicapped! I told my mom that I wanted to do what the lady was doing and my mother changed the subject. You see, my mom had absolutely no interest in any kind of needlework. I couldn't forget what I had seen and kept pestering her about it. She told my grandmother who also has no interest, but being a doting gramdmother, she.went out and got me some yarn and needles from the " 5 ¢ & 10¢" store. One of her neighbors casted on some stitches for me and very patiently taught me how to do garter stitch. HEAVEN!!! I stuck with it and when my mother saw that I loved it so much she bought me a knitting book with lots of pictures. I struggled along with occasional help from grandma's neighbor and essentialy taught myself to knit. That was 50 years ago and I still love knitting and am excited to learn new techniques!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

What great stories! Thank you ladies for sharing your experiences. Every story is interesting to me.


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

Loved reading your story. It's important to tell our stories, to pass on history.

My third grade teacher taught a bunch of us girls. I remember sitting on the bench at recess time knitting. Don't remember what I made, but I remember liking the process. Then there was a hiatus until 11-12th grade. I attempted to knit a halter top. I was knitting in English & the teacher made some comment about wishing students who really wanted to be here could be & the rest of us could be doing what we really wanted to (gentle hint about paying attention, though I was listening). The halter top was too big. Probably didn't do a big enough swatch to check my guage. Years later, I did take her advice in college & studied art after a failed attempt to study accounting (because my counselor said I was good at math). 
Then another hiatus until 3 years ago. There was a LYS & I took a hat class. Made a hat for my mom, though shortly after she died & never got to wear it. I however kept knitting preemie hats for the local hospital. They were just right for my short attention span. A year later I got sick one cold winter & got hooked on circular knitters & spool knitting. Made my class hats for a performance and taught them how to spoolknit & fingerknit. 
A year after that I found KP & got into knitting dishcloths& potholders & have started to learn to read patterns. This year, taught the class to weave & knit. Those that found it too hard did fingerknitting. They loved doing it after their work or at recess time. Playing it forward Mrs. Fridell!


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

From a book I got at a dime store ... self-taught at 14. Learned to crochet at 12.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Love your story!

My mom was always busy with sewing and crocheting while us 6 kids were growing up trying to keep us clothed on a very tight budget. She would sit and teach each of us one at a time when we showed interest, that was about the only time growing up that we got individual attention from her and it was always in the evening hours, sometimes being allowed to stay up late with her. I was 10 yrs old for crocheting, 13 for sewing and finally I used Utube for knitting last winter at the age of 48.

Does put a smile on my face thinking about it. Thanks for the questions, story and allowing me to think back to good times.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

My mother taught me and my sister to knit on size 15 needles when I was in my early teens. In my late teens I took a college course where I learned needle craft of all types including crochet and knitting. When I was a young mother I lived next door to an older widow lady who helped me do crocheted pineapple squares. I did pretty well. I have knitted and crocheted little projects off and on all of my life. At the age I am now I am trying to be really serious about the two crafts and see if over the next twenty years before I get too old (or die) I can make some nice things.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

A very sweet story, thank you for sharing with us! A friend taught me to knit 3 years ago. However, my oldest sister (74 years) was taught my one of our grandmother's. My sister has helped me a lot too, so I feel like in a sense my grandmother helped me some! I taught myself how to crochet when I was 12 with just a book.


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

i brought a weekly magazine that gave me a small ball of yarn and instructions on how to knit a square for a throw. each square was a different stitch to learn. that was 10 years ago. my health is very poor and i am housebound most of the time. i started to feel low and not worth living. what could i do for my family has they had to do everything for me. but my hubby and 2 sons brought me a book on sock knitting and i have not looked back since. i am 48 years old and knit socks for family , friends, and charity. i also do hats, scarves, gloves and egg cosies. my friends love my knitting and wear everything i do. it has given me a new reason to cope with pain and my sons love my socks . their friends also ask for some . 6 months ago my hubby left me as he said he had had enough looking after me, my 19 year old son is now my carer and my knitting has got me threw the bad times. i can only do small projects as my hands hurt a lot. so thats why i do socks. one day [but not yet] 
:lol: i hope to do baby clothes for any grandchild that may come along.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

that was not boring at all, my mum taught me to knit, she knitted all our clothes when we were little, sadly she has arthritis now and can no longer knit, if she sees me knitting she always says I wish I still could, I have just learnt to crochet from the internet and I love that too xx


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i was taught by mum it was something that was just done as no tv


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

What a beautiful story and how lucky you were to have these two ladies in your daily life. I learned to knit when I was about 13, well over 50 years ago. My Mom taught me, probably why she had gray hair at such an early age. Anyway, once I got the hang of it, I was off and running. Anything I could knit, I did and still do today. I made all of my DH sweaters and made many for his Mother who also knitted. We would sit for hours knitting and chatting. That's how I learned so much about my hubby. I love making baby things as well because they go quickly, but I also have a lace shawl or afghan in the works for those times I truly want to be alone.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautful story, makes mine ordinary, my Mum decided I should learn so I had a pair of wooden needles, 12 stitches and a Lacey scarf for my doll!!!! After that I taught myself as mum and gran could only do stocking stitch. I can tackle most things but must have a pattern. I can do simple crochet (I taught mum!!!) how I wish I would have had u tube then. Through finding KP by accident it has rekindled my interest, I just love seeing what other people have made, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Sherbearkub said:


> I learned to knit at age 16...when I temporarily resided in a home for unwed mothers  All the girls would knit while watching "Dark Shadows."


Same here. My roommate, older than I was, taught me. I often remember her with such fondness. She would knit the most beautiful ski sweaters. She was so patient with me. I made a yellow sleeveless sweater my first project, it was awful. Wish I could find her now and thank her for teaching me.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I was taught to knit be my great aunt,who was like another mother to me,she taught me to knit when I was 5 years old.I caught on very fast and it wasn;t very long before I was doing cables and lace stitches.I guess it helps when your families came from the northen Highlands of Scotland and the Shetland Islands.Knitting has always come easy to me for which i'm very greatful,because it gives me so much pleasure.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Lulubelle, what a beautiful story. I learned to knit at a young age..about 5 or 6 and had a variety of teachers from my grandmothers, a great aunt, my mother, and finally in a little school in South Uist, in the Outer Hebrides. A lot of what I do now is self taught and generally from pattern. The type of culture I grew up in considered it to be "proper" and "lady like" for girls to learn the skills of sewing, knitting, embroidery, cross-stitch, needlepoint etc, so I learned to all of it, but my favourite was knitting...no pricked fingers, items grew reasonably quickly, wool is a versatile material and can be turned into anything from a skein or ball, comes in different colours, and I loved the different types of cable and the effects in a garment. I also love the feel of the wool as it passed through my fingers and onto the needles...I bought my first pair of knitting needles at the age of 6 and still use them today...size 10...and with a 50grm ball of lurid pink wool knitted a blanket for my dolly. This was followed by all sorts of things from hairbands to belts to bracelets...baby items, at 13 I knitted my a layette for the baby mum was expecting. It took me to be expecting my own baby to attempt a shawl.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Mom was in the hospital when I was 8. I had to stay with the next door neighbor a lot. Her name was Missie...Mrs. Roach. She taught me to knit slippers. When Mom came home she taught me more. Mom taught me all I know about crochet. We didn't have t.v. for the longest time and crochet and knitting kept my sister and I occupied. To this day, our crafts are special to us. I crochetted for years, then stumbled on KP and Utube. Wish I had had them years ago. I have advanced in knitting so much thanks to this site and met so many wonderful friends.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've always wanted to knit, but no one in my family did it. We lived in the country, so we didn't live near anyone that could teach me. 
Now at 56 years old I'm teaching myself to knit and enjoying it immensely! I have a huge stash and will be taking classes and spending 2 glorious days next week at the Knit and Crochet Convention in Manchester, NH. WOO HOO!!!


----------



## angela.slaney (Jun 17, 2012)

i think all your your stores are lovely i my self have onley just started age 73 my gran and mother tried to teach me but had no patience till now so im doing itfor them as they would love me to


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

how lovely to share all these stories! I was transported back to 3 years old, sitting and watching my Mum,Granny and aunt knitting for 'the war effort' I was fascinated by the clicking of the needled and would sit in the garden with needles and a ball of wool, clicking the needles together and wondering why I wasn't producing anything, My cousin taught me to knit when I was confined to bed with one of the childhood illnessses, She taught me so well that I had picked it up before I finished the row, so she never told me to turn the work round. Until I was 7 and we did kniting at school, I used to just knit back lefthanded,instead of turning. teacher was cross because the work was supposed to be garter stitch,and mine looked like stocking stitch. She said I was showing off! Still knitting 66 years later, but conventionally now, or I would not be able to follow a pattern. It does mean that I can help lefthanded learners.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful story.

I used to babysit for my godmother and because she lived on the other side of town stayed overnight after she and my uncle would get home. The next morning Mom and Dad would pick me up but before they did Aunt Mary would give me a knitting lesson that I would work on all week anxious for my next lesson the next time I would babysit.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

First ever piece of knitting was at primary school - a discloth of string. It all started then. I was taught to crochet by a Turkish friends young sister (she was about 10) and I was 16. Luckily I had 2 aunties who were amazing at both knitting and crochet so anything I was stuck on - I just went to them. one of them was also a professional machinist and sewed - anything from skirts to making the outfits for a complete wedding - the bride, the bridesmaid and most of the guests on our side of the family. The other is still with us, at 82 years and still knitting.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Lovely story. My mother taught me the basics of knitting. I am one of three children, with a brother 2 years older than me, and my sister 5 years younger.  I don't think mum ever taught my sister to knit, but I could be wrong, at any rate I don't believe she knits at all. I got interested in knitting about 26 yrs ago at work, when one of the girls always seemed to have a knitting project on the go when things were quiet at work. All the girls took up the needles and I recall making myself a lacy knit cotton sleeveless summer top. I also made a few baby clothes when my sister had her first and second babies. I had not picked up the needles for 26 years until recently, when I started on some cushions (I thought they would be easy projects to get me started) and have since made a scarf, couple of hats and a throw. I want to knit a stockingette cushion and add some crochet roses to it, like something I saw in a home magazine, but I don't know crochet. I have asked my neighbour Mary to show me. She is 69 years old and knits toys and scarves and hats and can also crochet, so she may be able to get me started on the crochet roses. 
My mum passed away about 8 years ago, and it is nice to take up something again that I remember my mum showing me how to do. She was not a great knitter but she made jumpers and cardi's for us when we were kids and I remember her knitting a lovely pullover for my sister which was her most adventurous project that had a farmyard scene on it, with fields, tractor, sheep etc. I remember being quite envious of that pullover!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

My Mom thought me to crochet lace edges around hankies and pillowcases. I guess it kept me busy while she embroidered, which she loved and I finished up her work. I started teaching myself to knit from a book, then took a class from my lys. The lys class was continental knitting. It was faster and I loved it. Have been doing both many years now. I also quilt and do beadwork but my love is knitting and of course reading KP daily.


----------



## lynnek (May 25, 2012)

I loved your story and not at all boring. You were so lucky to have 2 Grandmas to teach you to knit.
My mother taught me to knit, when I was quite a young age. As I'm left handed my mother tried teaching herself to knit left handed, so in turn she could teach me. Well she was not successful in her task, but she didn't give up, she taught me to knit right handed. I'm so grateful she did, as I don't have the job of reversing knitting patterns.


----------



## scrabblewoody (Jun 5, 2012)

I went to convent boarding school from age 3,no chance of learning to knit there,but one holiday aged about 7,I stayed on my grandads farm,and remember the neighbours sitting at their doorsteps,chatting drinking tea,and knitting,always knitting.One of these dear ladies showed me the basics,and i must have taken it from there.I dont remember ever being shown again,but by age 13 I was making my first garment,a turqoise cardigan that I used to knit on the bus route to school,so I must have remembered.As there was no money at all for projects,hobbies it remains a mystery where the wool and needles came from!
Thanks for evoking happy summery memories,when neighbours really were neibourly.x x


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My mum taught me to knit when I was about 7. I am left handed and she thought I'd never learn. She kept saying I had to learn, so that i could knit my future husband and children their sweaters! I had a small wooden loom and enjoying weaving much more than knitting. Knitting was also taught at school, so eventually by age 11 I was quite competent. Then my gran came to live with us and she was an avid knitter. What with mum and gran knitting all the time I soon realised I rather enjoyed it too. I love knitting baby clothes, hats and mittens. Nothing too taxing, as I do it to relax.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Lulubelle, your story was wonderful. My parents didn't live close to their families, so I only saw my grandparents a few times before they passed on. My Mom taught me to knit and crochet when I was somewhere around 8 years old. I have done both crafts off and on ever since.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

What a shame that you mother did not take you to meet the woman in the wheel chair. I imagine it would have made her day that you were interested in her knitting.


joanne12986 said:


> One day when I was about 7 years old, my mother and I were walking to the store. I remember seeing a beautiful oriental woman in a wheelchair in front of her house doing something with pink yarn and two sticks. I was fascinated and just stopped in my tracks and stared. The beautiful woman looked up and smiled at me. My mother took my hand and said that it wasn't polite to stare at the poor handicapped woman. She hurried me along and didn't realize that I was staring at the knitting the woman was holding and hadn't even noticed that she was handicapped! I told my mom that I wanted to do what the lady was doing and my mother changed the subject. You see, my mom had absolutely no interest in any kind of needlework. I couldn't forget what I had seen and kept pestering her about it. She told my grandmother who also has no interest, but being a doting gramdmother, she.went out and got me some yarn and needles from the " 5 ¢ & 10¢" store. One of her neighbors casted on some stitches for me and very patiently taught me how to do garter stitch. HEAVEN!!! I stuck with it and when my mother saw that I loved it so much she bought me a knitting book with lots of pictures. I struggled along with occasional help from grandma's neighbor and essentialy taught myself to knit. That was 50 years ago and I still love knitting and am excited to learn new techniques!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Although my mother both knit & crocheted, she never took the time to teach either my sister or myself. Besides the two of us, my mother had 5 boys & they seemed to take up all of her time. As adults both my sister & I learned to knit & crochet. I took a class about 50 years ago (and a few other classes since then) and I've been knitting ever since. I think my sister is mostly self-taught. She doesn't think she's any good at it but, she really is, just no self confidence.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

When I was in the 8th grade all the girls were learning to knit. My mother could not knit. My grandmother could do the knit stitch, nothing more. She taught me on size one needles and I was using worsted weight yarn - but I stuck it out. Learned to purl from a little booklet. The first thing I tried to knit was a sweater, and have never had the courage to try that again! Have never made much progress to get beyond the basics, but am trying now. May have the courage to try another sweater.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Great story !!! I grew up in Holland and when I was in school it was part of our curriculum. Knitting,crochet,sew,embroider, etc. My mother really was not good at any of it. But I wished my aunt had not died in WWII, I have her sewing machine. Always loved any needle work and as a young adult started knitting again. It's my passion and I try to get at least 30 min. daily. Now I'm starting to teach my granddaughters,,,5 is a great age to start. By the way I get infuriated with young woman who tell you I can't sew on a button !!!!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> I've always wanted to knit, but no one in my family did it. We lived in the country, so we didn't live near anyone that could teach me.
> Now at 56 years old I'm teaching myself to knit and enjoying it immensely! I have a huge stash and will be taking classes and spending 2 glorious days next week at the Knit and Crochet Convention in Manchester, NH. WOO HOO!!!


WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: You're never too old to learn something new and enjoy a new hobby!

The stories that some of you ladies have are great! I love hearing them.

As for myself, I can't even remember who taught me to knit or crochet. I probably learnt crochet at an early age ... I spent a lot of holidays with my great aunt who was an avid crocheter... she made large tablecloths with crochet cotton which were absolutely gorgeous. My mom knit and I probably learnt from her the basics.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

My Mom taught me a long time ago .I stopped knitting for a little while but since starting again I can't stop ! I like doing doll clothes and baby hats .I just wish she was still here to see the things I've done and to help me when I need her ,nothing can replace a Mothers help.


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Both my Grans knitted. My Mum showed me to start with but when either of my Grans were down I would sit with them for hours, my Mum's Mum was a seamstress so I learned sewing from her and my Dad's Mum knitted and crocheted. Both had the patience and time to teach me.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

My mother or grandmother taught me how to do a knit stitch when I was 6. I remember my school was across the street from home, and I used to take my knitting with me. The only problem was that my little hands couldn't manage to hold on to everything for the first stitch in a row so I could only finish the row until I got home and my mother would patiently do the first stitch in the next row. Once I could manage the first stitch then I taught myself to purl, and the rest is history. 

Now I try to make sure that there is a new skill in most of my projects so that I continue to grow my knitting knowledge.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish I had a great story like the ones mentioned but I dont. My grandmother who lived 2 hours away was a seamstress and I only got to see her during the summer. My mother could sew but couldnt teach. I had home ec in high school but by then I was a jock and didnt want to sew dresses that only Heidi would wear. When I was about 35 I picked up a woman's magazine and it had some basic steps on how to knit. Well of course the first sweaters I made were dreadful but then I found a local yarn shop to help polish my knitting. Maureen even taught me how to crochet. From there I have moved on to learning to spin and weave. I actually do see Maureen once or twice a year. SHe closed to shop to move out of state but she has stayed in the business.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

handyandrea said:


> clicking the needles together and wondering why I wasn't producing anything,
> I used to just knit back lefthanded,instead of turning. teacher was cross because the work was supposed to be garter stitch,and mine looked like stocking stitch. She said I was showing off! Still knitting 66 years later, but conventionally now, or I would not be able to follow a pattern. It does mean that I can help lefthanded learners.


That bought back a memory. I remembered wondering why my knitting wasn't growing. I assume I was leaving out the small step aof placing hte yarn round the needle.
I don't actually remember learning- I remember my Mum telling me how to do things. I too knitted many outfirs for my youngest sibling when I was 13. I think I knitted for next yongest when I was 10 but not sure. My first memory involved with knitting is a bag of yarn I needed to untangle before I could learn. And I still went on and learnt and still love it. Mum and I knit many many jumpers for my yonger siblings. In those days it was the cheapest way to get jumpers.

Knitting bakwards is a useful skill- one I tought myself only the last year for entrelac and great for bobbles too. And anything else with very short rows.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Grand mother at age 9.


----------



## Bingy (May 13, 2012)

Lulu belle, what a wonderful, lovely story about your family and knitting! 
When I was a young bride, over 48 years ago, my husband decided to go back to school in the evenings. I decided to pass the hours with something that has kept me busy ever since-knitting! My mom always knitted and it never interested me until then. Once I started I couldn't stop! Knitting has given me peace of mind, constructive ideas, and a love of a craft which has been such an important part of my life. It is also a lovely way to share your talents with others!


----------



## Rieann (May 30, 2012)

I am a 'leftie' and Mum was a very one eyed rightie. I badly wanted to learn to knit a Mum was a good knitter. Her patience was pretty good but after about the hundredth time of twinking and starting again her patience wore thin and she decided I was going to learn to knit right handed.
Mum sat on a kitchen chair, with me standing in front of her, almost in her lap, and with her hands and mine on the needles she made me knit right handed.
Took about an hour and then i was off and have never looked back. As soon as I could read Mum got me a sinple knitting book Patons Woolcraft I think and I learnt to do all manner of stitches and have been knitting now for 60 years.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

When I was 7yrs old in the air-raid shelter during WW2 Mum taught me to knit because she said it would take my mind of the bombing.


----------



## Mercedes Chung (Feb 6, 2012)

Lulubelle, I learned how to knit from my grandmother (father's mom) whom I grew up with in the same household. She was "queen" of all crafts and I, too, were amazed at things that she made by hands around the house, no patterns! Then I asked to be her little pupil when I was around 15. She always was very patient in rescuing my lost stitches and finishing up my unfinished projects. As I grew older, I began to pick up knitting once again, learning by reading/watching/experimenting on my own. It's been a great hobby since......
Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonderful stories. I took a knitting class 6 years ago (in my early 50s at the time) but didn't really learn. Then I met a knitting group @ Borders Books and a very nice lady showed me how to cable cast on and introduced me to circulars. Her name is Marilyn from Michigan and if she is on this list I want to publicly thank you. My knitting is not great, but I really like to knit. Figure practice makes perfect eh? My grandchildren love to wear the crazy hats that I knit for them. Learning to crochet is next on my bucket list.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

I was five years old. Every summer we would be sent from our home in the district to our grandparent's summer home in upstate NY. There were no children there; my playmates were my grandmother's friends who would come to visit for weeks at a time. It was very hot even there and I would sit under the tree in my little chair that my uncle had made for me and watch them knit squares to make blankets. I wanted to learn so badly that I could taste it. I asked my daddy to bring me a pair of knitting needles when he came to visit. He brought me the most beautiful magenta sz. 5 needles when he came. I asked Sonia, my grandmother's friend to teach me and she did. I sat in that chair literally all day, but at the end, as evening came on, I had learned. I can still see it. I was so proud! I haven't stopped knitting since then. I still have those needles 55 years later!!!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Never a day goes by that I don't thank my Scottish grandmother for teaching me; a gift that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Ursula wilson (Nov 10, 2011)

I crew up in Germany on the Mosel river my Oma dads mom was always knitting so I learned watching here and my tante sanny crochet so I learned from her my English is a little messed up but I think you get wat I mean love to see everybody's creations I don't know how to due it yet with the camera . Have a good day.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tried to learn to crochet from my Mom. couldn't get used to the tension. Picked up a book and taught myself to knit instead.

Your stories are wonderful!


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

I was about 8. I had red yarn and size 15 needles. I made a scarf. Holes, wider, narrower and all. I proudly wore it to ice skate. When I was 13 I got 2 sock kits. (I have twin brothers), thought I would make each a pair for Christmas. One brother got his but the other one got an IOU. He did get his for Easter though. Have been knitting ever since. 60 years!
K2 P2 drop 1.


----------



## HollyK (May 23, 2012)

When I was about 8 my mom showed me both crochet and knit. Crochet went much faster for me. A close friend knits so had this bright idea to try again so she could help me. Found a pattern for a cable knit pillow another bright idea! Couldnt count rows so every mistake I had to frog it and start over. Turns out that there is two methods of knitting one traditional and the other is continental. Yup I did the opposite of my helper and she couldn't help me.
A year later I am trying to learn traditional method ( much slower) and sticking to dishcloths!!
That WIP pillow is renamed "someday pillow"


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Your story and everyone else's are wonderful. Mine is short and sweet. I learned to knit at the side of a favorite aunt 70 years ago. I was seven at the time. Loved it from the minute I picked up those needles. We would listen to the radio while we both sat and knitted.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I enjoyed the reminiscing about learning to knit.
I learned when I had some childhood illness at about 8 or so, during the mid-1940's. I was driving Ma around the bend with my whining and fussing, too sick to get up, but well enough to complain. Ma was a samplehand [sewed the designer's sample for Razooks]. She embroidered, crocheted, and knitted as well. She picked up thread and yarn from her leftovers, threw them and the old "Learn How Book" with some hooks and some needles, and told me, "Here! Make something!" and left me alone to figure it out. 
I picked up crochet in a minute, and made myself a snood. Why did I need a snood when my hair was always braided? Dunno. Then, I made the "Hexagon Hat". I didn't have any more thread of that color, so I never tried the bag. 
The last crochet project was a "Dixie Cup" hat like the US Navy enlisted men wore. I ran out of the thread. When I got better, I dragged Daddy to the "Five and Dime" for more of that thread, but the clerk said it was no longer made and the last of it had been sold. I never found a thread like that straw and never finished it. I STILL want that hat!  If anyone has that old "Anchors Aweigh" pattern with the flat crown and the exaggerated turn-up with the bows, I'd give a lot for it! :hunf: 
I made a green wool cap in a rectangle with a knit/purl stitch pattern, but I didn't have enough yarn to make the attached scarf, so I knit a strap and sewed on a button to close the hat. I didn't want to go back to school when I recovered. I wanted to stay home and knit and crochet; but Ma wouldn't let me! :twisted:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I love all the stories about learning to knit and crochet. It is amazing how it happens sometimes. I learned to crochet when I was probably about 5. I stayed with my grandparemts when my parents had to harvest and were on the field all day (they leased a farm at that time). Since I was always looking for something to do, my grandmotehr gave me a crochet hook and some yarn and taught me how to do chains etc. After that I never stopped crocheting and a few years later I made an entire wardrobe out of scraps for a 10 inch doll I had. I did not have any patterns but managed to crochet dresses, pants, sweaters, hats and shoes for this little doll. All of that was given to my cousin eventually. I wish I had a picture of it. Anyway, I think I learned to knit in second or third grade. My sister and I were avid knitters and made many of our own sweaters. I always did both - knit and crochet and I still do. I just find that now I don't have enought time to do as much as I would like to do.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Certainly not bored! I love hearing about family histories! My mom taught me how to knit when I was just a little girl. She gave me large wooden needles and scraps from whatever she was knitting with. My Barbie doll had so many blankets and scarves! My mom is now 88 years old and we're both still knitting!


----------



## vigil23 (Feb 6, 2011)

My mother was very talented she crocheted, knitted, embroidered, and sewed her own and made clothes for my twin sister and me. However, since she was left handed and we are right handed, it was difficult for her to teach us to knit so my grandmother took over and taught us. I love knitting - not too crazy about crocheting but my sister would rather crochet than knit and she sews beautifully. I don't remember exactly, but I guess my mother was able to teach my sister how to crochet. I sew but I am not as interested or good at it as my sister is.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

My maternal grandfather taught me to crochet, knit and drive. A wonderful man with endless patience. Though he had massive hands they were capabale of all kinds of intricate tasks including watch and clock making, a family inheritance from the black forest.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

Such interesting stories here. I like them all. I had watched my mother knit and when I was six she taught me to knit. I think it was an effort on her part to get me to settle down and stay still. I learned to make doll clothes first and eventually at around 12 graduated to making twin set sweaters using finger weight wool and size 1 and 3 needles. Those projects kept me busy for a long time. I remember once knitting a sweater using red, white and black. The sweater got wet in a rain shower and all the colors ran. I was heart broken.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I learned when I was about seven on a Christmas Eve. Once the presents were opened, the men played poker and the women sat around talking. I was pretty bored by all this. The hostess and her mom were both knitters and agreed to show me. Although I am left handed, they taught me right handed. I made a scarf that night. My teachers almost always made raglan top down sweater and often used left over yarns to create beautiful one of a kind sweaters. I made my first sweater when I was about twelve and have been going strong ever since.

I,too, had an Italian grandmother who was a whiz at crocheting. She made all her daughters and daughters in law crocheted bedspreads as well as pillowcase edgings. She crocheted so fast that she put a hook through her finger which became infected and had to be amputated. It didn't slow her down one bit!


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Way back when Noah got off the ark, I went to college. Somewhere I got the notion that it was "cool" to knit, making argyle socks for the bf. I bought a small book on knitting (didn't have much money), some yarn and needles. I taught myself. I still knit with lots of yarn and needles and a knitting machine. The boy friend didn't like the socks. But I've been married to him for 57 years, and I still haven't decided if I forgive him for the comments on the socks. I know how to crochet and our daughter has taught herself to do it. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

Mt mom knitted but was not very confident about it. Whoever taught her to knit did not teach her how to correct her mistakes so if she made a mistake, she would just stop until someone fixed it for her. At that time I saw her become so frustrated that I couldn't see how knitting or crocheting could be relaxing and fun!!
Later after I was married I took crochet lessons at a yarn store and took to crocheting easily. Several years later I worked in a yarn store and learned how to knit properly so I've always enjoyed it. I am lacking in some knowledge as I don't know how to use double pointed needles, etc. but some projects I am looking at require some techniques that I've never done. So I'll have to learn but that's ok. A challenge is good as I don't want to knit dishcloths forever!!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I learned to knit only 5 months ago. A dearfriend has taken the time to teach me. I've also used youtube when I forget how to do a stitch. I LOVED reading all your stories. Thank you for sharing. 
Beverly <3


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

When I was a little girl, my mother had to hold two jobs. On weekends, she worked at a hospital in admissions. She befriended the nuns who ran the hospital. Sister Gabriel, her favorite, ran a home for unwed mothers. One day, when my mother had to work, she dropped me off at this home. Sister Gabriel sat down with me and a group of pregnant girls not much older than I, and taught us all to knit. My mother crocheted and was not able to help me when I goofed, so the hobby, like my stitches, got dropped. Last year, at age 60, I was wishing both my mother and Sister Gabriel were in my life, both long gone. So I turned to utube and taught myself to knit. With the help of videos and Knitting Paradise, I comfortably fit in the intermediate category. Thanks KPers and thank you Sister Gabriel.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

My Mama taught me. She was an orphan who helped support herself by knitting. She taught my brothers and me to knit so we could make bandages for leprosy patients in Africa. I dare say my brothers are better knitters than I am. My Mother is still the best knitter, although she gets a bit annoyed by my newfangled knitting ideas. They have made for some good laughs.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Taught myself when I was in my early 20's.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I am not a lady but I loved your story very much. I had one Grandmother like that and that is where I got the bug to do all this too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lulubelle,
Your story has not at all been boring, in fact I hope that so many other youngsters read it and take a lesson from it to call upon their grandmas or older members of their families to do as you have done and in my case also.
It is quite apparent that you have started a discussion on this topic and from a male knitters view I favourably recall fond memories together with a few rather humorous ones of sitting at home knitting as a boy even when I could have been riding my bicycle around with school friends or swimming , fishing or some other kind of fun.
As I am now seventy years of age I have come from an era when the more simple lifestyles were enjoyed unlike the fast paced style of living we have today.
Without a second thought I would go back and do it all over again'
One of these days when time is less of a concern I will tell other stories related to my personal interest in knitting and spinning but for now I just congratulate you on your blessed relationship that you have had with your two Grand ma's and my condolences for the loss of a dear family member in your dad.
I also know of such loss. God bless you and take care, Ray


----------



## Mare03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Lulubelle,
What a beautiful story and not boring at all. Such nice memories you have  I, too am Italian but didn't know my grandparents. Would love to visit Naples someday - that's where my ancestors are from. My mother taught me how to knit and crochet at the young age of 8 so I've been doing both for a little over 50 years. I can relate to you because all of my relatives lived a few blocks away from each other in South Philadelphia and called the area "Little Italy". 
Great topic - happy knitting!
Mary Lou


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

When I was 17 we lived about 5 miles out of town and my parents had one car. So (to my way of thinking) my social life was nil. Several friends talked about taking knitting lessons from an OLD lady (probably about my age now) at a combination gift/florist/yarn shop on Wednesday nights for six consecutive weeks. No interest whatsoever in knitting, but I saw an opportunity to get the car and drive and not be at home on a Wednesday night. My Mom said I could but I would have to pay for the lessons and the "stuff" I would need. Our first week's project was just a knit square (what I would now consider a swatch). Didn't like the old lady who demanded we "do it right", the process or spending my money, but I was free! The next week we learned to purl and started a slipper. I was hooked. I made those slippers for years and could probably remember the pattern today if I put my mind to it. As the years passed, I've spent time doing other things, but always had a project lurking somewhere (usually a baby gift). Only since I've found this forum have I re-entered the world of serious knitting and downloaded patterns for shawls and bears. I'm working on a DROPS baby sweater (which is awesome) and am building up my nerve to order some "good" yarn for a shawl. And the old lady who taught me to knit? I would drop by her shop when I got back to my hometown and we would hug and she would show me what was new in the knitting world and just enjoy each other's company.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

My two grandmothers came from neighboring provinces in southern Italy: Calabria and Basilcata (excuse the spelling!). As a child they always spoke to me in broken English...never Italian and would only let me answer them in English. (My Calabrian grandmother's rule: you are American, speak American!!) When I decided a few years ago to see how much Italian I remembered it hit me: they never spoke to each other in Italian either! The dialectics are so different they couldn't understand each other that well. I can still understand calabrian if it's spoken slowly and can make myself understood if my audience doesn't mind the dialect! Both grandmother died the year I turned 8.

That winter I was 8 my mom had pneumonia and had to take it easy, resting on the sofa in the living room every afternoon. Not exactly exciting to come home from school to...so she decided to teach me how to cast on. That kept me occupied for awhile and when she was ready to teach me how to knit...I surprised her...I had taught myself! I haven't stopped yet!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I learned how to knit from "Aunt Mary" a little old lady who was shorter than I was at 13. She had a hump back. She was so sweet. She made the best molasses cookies. Always had some on hand in the cookie jar. She and her husband never had children, but she was a mother to anyone. I loved to sit at her side and learn how to crochet and knit. She knitted hundreds of mittens and had a pair in progress when she passed away. I spent a lot of years mostly crocheting, then about 20 years ago, I took up knitting again. Learned most of my knitting from books. But it was Aunt Mary who started me off. So she gets the credit.


----------



## quilter588 (Jun 14, 2011)

My mother was a knitter and my grandmother was a crocheter and quilter however I am self-taught. Mom had the learn to knit book and I picked it up and started learning and was very proud of my work when I showed her what I had done. I was about 7 when I started and a couple of years later I was sick in bed for a couple of weeks and made swatches of all kinds of stitches from another book. I stapled them to notebook paper and put them in a folder - I still have it 50 years later. I made 2 sweaters when I was in high school for my boyfriend - he is now my husband of 39 years so I guess that old wive's tale about knitting for a boyfriend is a curse didn't apply to me.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

what a beautiful story you have so many beautiful memories,so glad you shared with us!


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

Funny, but I was wondering how and when I learned to knit. I still don't know more than chain, single, double, crochet - I just can't put them together. I have no idea how I learned to knit. I do, however, remember going to "Jay's Yarns", a local yarn store. All the colors and textures of yarns were really exciting. I am now a SENIOR CITIZEN and have finally taken a formal lesson. As with many of you, my yarn is exploding from bags. Our community knots and crochets for charities, and I am able to drop off all my "no longer needed" yarn. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was a Brownie Scout in Brooklyn near Fort Hamilton Hospital. Wounded soldiers were coming home at the end WW2. The scout leaders taught us to knit squares. They sewed them into lap blankets and donated them to the hospital. Many years later my mother-in-law taught me to knit clothing, blankets, etc. I stopped knitting, started again a few years ago. I'm a busy retiree but love being surrounded by my "works in progress".


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

When I was about 9 or 10. A young school teacher in our neighborhood sat in her livingroom with my girlfriend and I on a rainy afternoon. She taught us to knit and while we worked at it, told us ghost stories. We had a great time and I decided to knit a headband. (Which I never have). But I self taught from there with some fine tuning from friends along the way. Taught myself to crochet as well.. I live to knit, there are so many yarns and patterns to choose from. I love it.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

My mom had taught me, but I was so young, I don't remember my age. I know I never played with dolls. They were only used as models for the clothes I could knit. I never really was a girlie girl, but a tomboy from a young age. 

Maybe my mother thought it would make me more ladylike. I don't know if it worked, but after three daughters, I now have 12 grandchildren. Two girls had 2 boys each, and the other one who lives in Israel has 3 girls and 5 boys, ages 20 to 5. We were at the wedding of the oldest girl last year. I'm waiting to start knitting for her in the near future.

Vicki


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

What a wonderful story! My mother taught my sister and I how to knit when we were quite young, probably before we were 10 years old. I thought it was boring then and never really gave it a chance. My sister, however, is a very talented knitter and the items she makes are wondeful. When my girls were very small, I decided to try and knit again but had forgotten how to even cast on. Luckily I found my Mom's old "how-to" book and began the journey of learning all over again. I made hats and a couple of baby sweaters then. However, I went back to work full-time as well as taking university courses so I had no time to knit. It has just been the last 5 or 6 years that it has become my passion! I knit every night - I look forward to it all day at work and even if I can only knit for an hour or two I am happy. I love to make baby sweaters since babies are so wonderful, but this year I made each member of my family slippers; hats, fingerless gloves and scarves; a sweater for my youngest daughter; a vest for my Mom; a baby blanket and several baby sweaters. My youngest daughter has recently picked up the basics of knitting and is working on a scarf for her fiance. My oldest daughter never showed any interest, however, this past weekend when we were at Hobby Lobby looking at wool, she said that she might like to learn. I would love to teach her so we will see how this goes.


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

I taught myself too knit a about 3 years ago in my late 30's. My father had just past away and I needed something to keep my hands and mind occupied. Can truly say it helped keep my sanity for the first year! My Mom had a hard time adjusting so had more than the death to deal with. Have since picked up crochet, again self taught. Can't imagine not doing either now!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

What a great story! My cousin's Grandma showed me the basics when I was a kid and then I picked it up again in college, so mostly self taught.


----------



## PhilsMom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you - everyone for sharing your stories. During the first year of our marriage - almost 29 years ago - my husband travelled 4 days out of the week. Each Sunday I would stand out in the driveway and cry as he left. After a while, I decided I needed something to distract me, so I bought a 'Learn to Knit' book and needles, probably size 10. I knit regularly then for about 5 years. I started strong again about 5 years ago. Now I am teaching a weekly group of new knitters. It's a passion that I want to share with everyone. Thanks again for asking us to share our stories.


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

What lovely stories, all of them. I love the image of Lulubelle's family story and how just like their knitting they became intertwined over the years.
I learned to knit and sew when I was a very little girl - maybe 6 or 7. The lady next door, Miss Keane, whom we called 'Keanie" from Waterford, Ireland, taught me. She was like a grandmother to me and my family. She taught my older sister to knit as well. My sister, Clare is fabulous at knitting and crocheting; I refer to her as my living knitting dictionary. When I was small I used to pretend Keanie was my Grandmother. We had a 'grand time' into all sorts of projcets that are such a part of my life today. I often tell my children about her. When I met her (as a newborn) she was in her seventies and we had her with us - spry and wonderful - until she was well into her nineties.


----------



## luvsmymets (May 21, 2011)

Lulubelle, I can relate. My grannies lived next door to each other, became best friends and their children, my mom and dad married. Lived down on Sullivan St. in NYC. My mom's mom crocheted and I learned a little from her. But I learned to knit at work, where there is quite a bunch of knitters of all levels. I have instant help whenever I hit a snag (which is pretty often). Am doing the Arctic Throw now and have frogged 4x!


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

I learned to knit at age 11 from grandma. I still admire some of her crochet work, which seems so inticate and so time consuming -- huge bed spreas, table cloths and so on. Where did she get time to do all those (working full time and doing all the housework and tending the children)? Well, she knitting some days all night through. Unbelivable!!!


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, this is not fair! I love reading these stories, but I MUST move on to other things! I can't wait to come back and read all these stories at my leisure. This is so important...people hardly take time to share the depth and wealth of their personal stories, any more. I'll be back!


----------



## Bjay (Jun 30, 2011)

lulubelle , I love your story of grandmothers n you. I m from India doing knitting since long but not very expert. you are very lucky to have such a nice family.I m myself a grandmother but still remember my grandmother who passed away couple of months before i was born n other one lived far away.They both were very talented that is what i know about them.
I was not at all bore but infect i liked it very much. 
I m so happy to be part of this forum where we all share our experiences along with our knitting hobby . Thanks for sharing


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

I taught myself to knit from a book I bought from Murphy's 5&10 50 years ago. Several hiatus along the way, but now back into it big time. A neighbor showed me some very basic stitches in crochet when I was 7 or 8, the rest is self taught. I have learned a lot from you kp's. Enjoy all your stories.


----------



## tccow (Mar 23, 2012)

I learned to knit from a friend of my late mother.She was a lady from South Africa and who,s father worked for the dutch queen.He was killed at the beginning of the south african war(about1900).She sent most of her childhood traveling around the world,and ended up living in the states about about1910 or1911.She learned to knit at about 3 in a girl's school in holland.She started treaching knitting,not only for the money,but as a way to keep it alive.


----------



## freedom (Mar 7, 2012)

LOVED your story. LOVED it. We all need to know more about our "grammas" before it is too late to learn their history. All have stories to tell and pass down to their grandchildren.I know some - but wish I had asked more - particularly of my grandmothers who came over from the "old country".


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Loved reading your story. It's important to tell our stories, to pass on history.

I totally agree. I try to tell all my older friends that and they say no one is interested...yeah, but wait til they have kids and don't have any family history to tell them. Write a journal up and pass it on, things like the lovely how my parents met to good recipes and how you learned to knit!
Believe me, most will love it and appreciate knowing their family stories.

Bright


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Lulubelle,
I also grew up in an Italian family and we all lived in the same neighborhood.  My grandmother was a cook and a baker, had no interest in needlework. I learned from her sister-in-law. I would go to her house and she taught me how to crochet. I then learned knitting from a friend. My husband and I did go to Italy where our families originated from and it was wonderful. My mother's cousin still lived in the family home and we were welcomed with open arms. It was quite a day for us. My husband's great grandfather and my great grandfather were best friends and both came to America and settled in Brockton, Mass.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7540-1.html
Check out this thread from a year ago and you will learn even more about our KP members. Knit on.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

When I was about 10 a neighbor girl about 3 years older taught me the knit stitch. The rest is self taught except for the elderly lady on the train in Europe somewhere (can't remember) who said "Americans make knitting so hard" and showed me the continential method. My mom taught me basic crocheting and again the rest is self taught. Loved your story Lulubelle. When my husband and I were married we had 7 grandparents at the wedding that all came from Romania in the earely 1900s and knew each other. It was special.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

There were no knitters or crocheters in my family when I was growing up. I remember before I was in school we lived in Cleveland, Ohio. Our neighbor behind us was older and made those chenille flowers that were popular way back. She also crocheted and I remember her having me stand in front of her with her arms around me as she guided my hands. I didn't have anyone else to help me, but an addiction was born! Later when I was a bout ten and we lived in another place my friends mother was knitting. I don't think I played with my friend anymore that night as I sat and watched her mom knit, lol. On my next birthday they gave me a learn to knit kit and I read the instructions and taught myself. I made a size 2 sweater when I was about 13. Then when I was in 7th and 8th grade my school principle saw me with my knitting and she began having after school knitting lessons. Up until then I knitted English style. She showed me Continental style. I thought it looked so hard, but I think I was intimidated by her being the principal and I couldn't say no. I learned it and loved it! All those years I would knit and not see many other knitters. Then is the past few years with the internet and a new yarn shop in my area....WOW...all the ideas that are out there. I'm just sorry that my brain is not younger so I could learn more. I did and still do a wee bit of crochet, too.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

My Mom taught me knitting and crochet when I was 10 years old.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

I learned to crochet from a woman who owned the dry goods store that we lived above. She was a quiet and nice woman who had no children of her own and asked my mom if she wanted to adopt me in all seriousness. She used to make beautiful granny square afghans with black trim for the church and the church would raffle it off and make thousands of dollars every year for 25 years or more. It was a big church.

I learned to knit from a class I took from a knit shop. She had us making a sweater right away, and I loved mine so much, then I shrunk it so much. lol

bright


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

gee, now you have my curiousity up, what is the continental method of knitting like?

bright


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your story. I learned how to knit in a school project when I was 12 years old. Made a sweater and got a very good grade for it. Never touched it again for 50 years. One day I walked into a department store and saw a beautiful knitted scarf and thought "I can knit that". And never looked back. Now I continue knitting from one thing to the next for almost 5 years. I got many knitting books and taught myself a variety of patterns. Try very hard to control myself from buying yarns and it's hard. I enjoy knitting very much. Happy knitting every one.  :-D :-D


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I read every single contribution to this thread. Very heartwarming. I don't remember learning...my mom was a very good knitter (4H, don't you know!) but I do remember the first garment I made. As one of the other KP'ers mentioned, I had been ill and was not ready to go back to school, but well enough to be irritating. She "let" me begin a sweater. It had lots of yarn-overs, so with large needles, it gained length quickly. I can picture the setting. We lived in a trailer house (They were not yet mobile homes in the mid 1940's) and I was sitting on the couch. Thanks for the trip down memory lane! Gaynell


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Lulubelle,
It was lovely reading your story about the family and how everything became intertwined. I met my husband at 19, marrie dhim at 20, and was married for over 40 years until his life was cut short at too early an age. It has been 8 years and I have no intentions of dating, etc. as I know what I had and don't know what I would get.
My mother and her sisters all knitted, crocheted, tatted, sewed, all without patterns, but my mother had no patience to teach me, so I used to stand behind her and watch what she was doing (I was about 8-9)and then copied her. Unfortunately, she was a leftie, and so I became one in the craft, and it has presented quite a problem. I also learned other crafts just by watching, and have gone beyond what my mother did, as my youngest daughter was a competitive ice skater, and I refused to spend hundreds of $ for her warm up sweaters, etc. and so I started making hers, and after a few used no pattern. But I have found great difficulty in reading patterns, as I am a kinesthetic learner and must do things hands on. Big problem , as I do not know anyone who is a leftie in both of my knitting groups, but one older lady was kind enough to say, sit in front of me and do exactly what I am doing, and so I have learned the Magic Loop, MI, and some other stitches that were not around when I learned, which way back then was either a K or P stitch. I have taught my daughters and granddaughters how to knit and crochet, by having them sit across from me and do what I am doing, but with their right hands, as they are all righties.


----------



## Buckeyegal (Mar 3, 2012)

My grandmother always was knitting or crocheting or sewing...Christmas stockings for all the grandkids and great grandkids, doilies, pillowcases...you get my drift! She taught me to both knit and crochet and from then on I was hooked! I was the only grandchild that kept it up through the years and now I have been asked to be the one to make the Christmas stockings since my grandmother passed away some years ago. After finally finding the pattern she used, on Etsy, (hers was so worn you couldn't read it anymore), I've made one! Only 20 more to go! I never go anywhere without taking something with me to work on! I will always remember how patient my grandmother was with me as she taught me the basic stitches. Now if I can't figure out how to do something I go to the internet. What did we ever do without it?!


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

Knitknack - you must be soooooooooooooooo gifted to be able to catch on like that. Good for you!!


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

Its a beautiful story! I'm so glad you shared it. 

I learned to crochet at my great grandmother's knee, but knitting I had to do on my own. I learned from a Family Circle or Women's Day magazine (can't remember which now) when I was about 10. They used to feature a pattern and have a knitting help section at the beginning. I used two pencils with big erasers on them because I didn't have knitting needles. I eventually got knitting needles and haven't stopped since.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

I was 9 yrs old living outside a large metropolitan city. The department store downtown gave knitting lessons on Saturday mornings. My mother knew a little knitting, but mostly crochet, so when my girlfriend's mother said she could go downtown, my mother agreed I could too. I had to walk a mile to the bus stop, take the bus to the train station and the train all the way downtown by myself to meet my friend and her sister. My first project was a lavendar cardigan; to long a project for an impatient 9 yr old, I think my Mother finally finished it for me years later. To this day, I have never bought any more lavendar colored yarn. Luckily though, I still like knitting.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

What a wonderful story! You were very fortunate to have both grandmothers able to teach you so much. My grandmother, on my mother's side, was the one who was so crafty. She did everything, and all was perfection! A short time ago my Mom told me I was a lot like my grandmother and I took that as being the highest of compliments since her work was so beautiful.

I remember getting a little knitting set one Christmas, I think I was five or six. It had thin yarn, plastic needles, a crochet hook and one of those little things where you make cords - I can never remember what they are called! My mother and grandmother worked on teaching me how to knit. In later years I taught myself how to crochet - my Mom didn't crochet. I seem to remember there was an extremely popular vest in style when I was in high school that I really wanted and they were crocheted. Money was tight in my family so I taught myself how to crochet, with the use of a small booklet that I purchased at Woolworth's, and made one! I loved that long vest!

It is very rewarding to be able to teach someone how to knit or crochet. The people I have taught have always been very appreciative.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

Love your duck feet booties. Where did you find the pattern? I'd love it.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

As far as I know nobody in my family knitted but not sure as they all died when I was younger so I taught my self to knit by watching utube vidios. I sat for hours replaying them untill I got it down. I am so thankfull that these are available to us as where I live there are no classes.


Lulubelle said:


> I was just sitting here thinking of how I learned how to knit and why. I would be interested in hearing your stories, too.
> 
> My 2 grandmothers were both born in the same little mountain village in Italy. When anyone from there came to America, they settled in one of two towns, because they wanted to be near people they knew. My dad's family lived about 100 miles away from my mom's. But both families kept in touch and had mutual friends. When my mom was 16 she went to a wedding in the town my father lived in, and she met my dad. He was a few years older than she, but he said that he fell in love with her the first moment he laid eyes on her, and he knew he was going to marry her. He saw what a beauty she was and knew if he didn't grab her up at an early age, someone else would try. They started dating and were married two years later, a month after she graduated high school. They were happily married for over 40+ years when his life was cut short by heart disease. My mother never dated another man, not before or after my father. She is 81 now and still loves him.
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was taught by my paternal grandmother when I was about 10 yrs old...many, many years ago. I tried to teach my daughter...but she never followed through much with it. My granddaughter, at one time, was interested..but she lives in New York State so kind of hard for me to teach her. I have sent her books, needles, yarn and knitting sites....maybe someday she will try on her own..


----------



## froggydart (Jul 15, 2011)

my older sis had cerebral palsey and couldn't use her hands at all so she learned to knit with her feet! She taught me. Of course this left me with a bit of an inferioity complex re knitting (there I was with two good hands stumbling while she did it with her feet) So I learned to crochet. Just recently picked it up and think of my sis every day. She was an awesome lady who inspired many people. 
I love to knit and find that knitting serves my soul. Teri


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Lol, even as a kid in the five and dime I was usually to be found in the yarn department. It was mostly Red Heart and it was WOOL. I remember at one time they sold angora yarn, too. I still have a little piece of corking that I made with the angora. I think I only bought it that one time as it was pricier than wool.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

As a child I suffered from having polio and being unable to do much. Mom sent to me church to be with other childre. It was part of our church classes to learn to embroider, knit and crochet. The year came for me to learn to knit. My mother was so excited because she didn't know how to knit. She was an avid crocheter. She made certain I attended every lesson with her list of questions. We both learned how to knit that year. As I grew I was impatient, knitting took to long,so I learned to machine knit. Once more mom came to me for lessons. Upon her death in 1999 she had 3 knitting machines and you can imagine my shock when I saw how many of my patterns she had taken through the years. I still laugh when I remember it.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I lived in So Calif for a couple of yrs and lived next door to a Japanese lady and she taught me to knit when I was 18 y/o. She was born in Tokyo and her hsb was born in Warsaw Poland. She had 4 daughters who always wore sweaters she had knitted and were beautiful. 
Her hsb was serving in the US Marines b/c in WWII the American allies had been so good to help in Poland. He wanted to give back to America.


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

I was home visiting my parents and my sister was there too. We sat on the couch together day after day and she showed me how. I'm eternally grateful. In fact, I'm knitting her a shawl. I'm going to wrap it and enclose a note saying simply, "Thank you for teaching me how to knit."


----------



## Mary Moppet (Sep 20, 2011)

What wonderful stories! I loved reading them. Reminds me when I would watch my mom knit, crochet, embroider, etc. I picked up from her the love of working these crafts. Happy crafting everyone!


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

In 1974, I met a wonderful guy. I wanted to get married. My mother hated him. She did everything she could to stop us. She called the police and had them check to see if he had a record. After all he was 24 and not married, I was 19 there had to be something wrong. He had to have a wife and kids somewhere and was not telling me. My favorite --- he was a wordly guy???? ( Russian hands and Roman fingers!)

We married anyway. My parents did not come to the wedding. We were married outside my a man who was the mailman where I worked. He said he was an ordained minister. After 38 years, we aren't going to check.

Anyway, my mother in law was a wonderful, classy lady, She took me under her wing and showed me how to knit and crochet. We became very close. She bought the yarn for my first afghan. I still have it. The first thing I tried to crochet was to be a strawberry but it turned into a grapefruit. It seems I liked to increase .... a lot! 

I have been doing it ever since. I love it and it is very relaxing.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

My story is a little boring. My mother did no crafts at all. However, the woman who lived next door taught me when I was about ten.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I taught myself how to knit in grade school. My mother bought me a book the Ben Franklin five and dime store. I learned by looking at pictures and trial and error.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

My Aunt Mollie taught me to knit whenI was a child. She was patient and I loved her. She lived over a liquor store in New Haven and I would ride my bicycle to her apartment and park it in back and climb the back stairs. 

She had no children of her own and had a difficult life but she taught me to love knitting.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

I learned at the UK village school I attended until I was 11. The big girls, 13 to 15 years, got first dibs on the best of the yarn in the school's yarn basket. I was really miffed when my mother donated several large balls of leftover yarn. It was grabbed by the biggies and we squirts had to make do with short bits and pieces that we tied together to make usable lengths. Even so, it got me sufficiently interested in knitting to continue with whatever I could get my hands on until I could afford to buy my own yarn.


----------



## van241 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have posted this before I believe, I was taught by a wonderful lady secretary at our elementary school who would stay after an hour or two with kids who wanted to learn how to knit. I am left handed so it made it look a little backward she said to try to teach me. But she did. There were 5 of us I think and as I look back on it now she was a very patient lady with a smile on her face. I was so proud at the end of the school year I made my mom some boot slippers


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely story, I wanted to make knit hats so I taught myself to knit and this was many years ago, and I have knitted hundreds of hats since that time.


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

beachkoz said:


> Love your duck feet booties. Where did you find the pattern? I'd love it.


Thank you!

Search for Duck on knitty.com.

You should find it there.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I was not a well child, so had to spend much time at rest. I wanted to learn to knit, so my mother showed me the basics, but with four others to care for I was left on my own. I could start out with a certain number of stitches and row by row they would vary in number. I finally gave up trying. As an adult I took it up again, only I knitted dish rags (I felt that dish rags don't have to be square - I just wanted to knit). After a while I advanced to scarves. I tired of them, too. Then I discovered youtube! Help at home and whenever I needed it - what a gift! I still was not very good at clothing, so I took a class at a local knitting shop. But whenever I needed help I was charged (unless it was during the class time). Being single and of limited means I would much rather spend the money on nicer yarn. So here I am. I have made hats, fingerless mits, a vest, and because I am here I am starting to venture out into lace - with lace wt. yarn. 
So I am still learning to knit. I am plagued by the love of knitting and this is where my teachers are - on this site. Thank you All!!


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Interesting topic! When I was still in my native Germany my Aunt Lena taught me to knit and crochet among other things. I was around eight years old. She was my surrogate mom (my mother was not around) Aunt Lena could do everything and did it perfectly. I will be forever grateful to her.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I learned to knit from Workbasket magazine's "Aunt Mary's Learn How" book. Shortly after my daughter was born I wanted to learn to knit badly. I had been taught by my stepmother to crochet when I was in high school. My mother had tried to teach me to knit but I was too impatient to sit still for her lessons, and she didn't have much patience, either. My first project was a soft pink sweater for Kathi's doll for Christmas. I did a lot of ripping & reknitting but finally completed it - with buttonholes & all. I proudly took the sweater to show my Mom and all she said was, "You twisted your stitches." I was crushed. But I was consistant and all stitches were twisted & Kathi never complained that it was less than my mother's perception of perfect. It was made with blood, sweat & love which was all that counted! The sweater has survived for more than 50 years...


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

bright said:


> gee, now you have my curiousity up, what is the continental method of knitting like?
> 
> bright


You wrap the yarn in the fingers of your left hand similar as for crochet and use the left fingers to manipulate the yarn. Sorry, not a good explanation, but if you go to youtube you will find lots of videos to choose from. It is faster for most people to knit this way.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

Found it. Yikes, looks complicated. I've never made socks. If I get stuck . . . where will you be?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

beachkoz said:


> Found it. Yikes, looks complicated. I've never made socks. If I get stuck . . . where will you be?


(grin) there is always someone here.
V


----------



## cogemgal (Jun 19, 2012)

My Swedish Grandmom, taught me how to begin knitting when I was very little. Sadly, she passed away before I could really study her work, but she did many things hand crafted. Because my Mom didn't knit, I really didn't get the instructions I needed to become a long time knitter...but, now in my mid-fifties, under the inspiration of amazing knitter; I've picked up the wooden needles again, and started! The important thing is I've remembered the basics, and have finished my first knitting tote and I'm on to the next project!


----------



## cogemgal (Jun 19, 2012)

My Swedish Grandmom, taught me how to begin knitting when I was very little. Sadly, she passed away before I could really study her work, but she did many things hand crafted. Because my Mom didn't knit, I really didn't get the instructions I needed to become a long time knitter...but, now in my mid-fifties, under the inspiration of amazing knitter; I've picked up the wooden needles again, and started! The important thing is I've remembered the basics, and have finished my first knitting tote and I'm on to the next project!


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

My maternal grandmother lived ina small house on our family farm, and before I went to school she taught to knit and purl, but was in my early teens before I really started knitting, with a pair of gloves.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

What a fun subject! Hummm, no one in my family knitted, sewed, painted or any other hand craft. I grew up on a ranch with an older brother who wasn't that interested in me so grew to love reading. We had one horse that was a great kid's horse. He'd stand in one place forever while I leaned against his legs and read. After I went to college, got married and had my first child, I suddenly had a strong feeling of wanting to learn to knit (probably inherited a gene from either a Scottish or Norwegian ancestor). I got a book, some needles and yarn and taught myself. None of my children or grandchildren seem to be interested in learning so guess, at this point, I'm the sole knitter of the family. But, I smile, because I'm sure somewhere down the line, there will be a little one that also inherits the knitting gene. Hopefully, I'll still be around to share my love of knitting with her.


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

I was about 7 or 8. In our Girl Scout troop, we all learned to knit while earning our Knitting badge. We made slippers - I remember that my slippers were red with a red and white pompom on the front, and the needles were big white ones (funny what kids remember, isn't it!). I loved those slippers and made a few more pair for my Mom & sisters. I didn't really knit again until MANY years later, when my 16 year old daughter decided that she wanted some "yarn pants"! I had a hard time finding a pants pattern for a teenager, but eventually I did and I made her the "yarn pants" she asked for (nice warm knitted sweat pants). I found myself wanting to do more, so I ended up making her a matching earflap hat with ties, and then a nice sweater that she LOVED. Since then I taught myself to crochet, too and I've been knitting and crocheting all sorts of things. My daughter is now 30 and I have a grandson, whom I've been knitting for since he was born a year ago.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I watched my mother knitting all her life,but I didn't ask her to teach me.
My Freshman year in college I bought a self-help knitting book and knitted my first cardigan sweater.
When I brought it home my mother looked at it with a questioning look on her face.
I had knitted every knit stitch on the back loop. My mother liked it so much she wanted to do it also.
Trouble with her is she was used to doing it right and could not do the alternative stitch on that sweater.
She was a fantastic knitter and had fingers going all the time.
I especially loved the Arian Car Coat she knitting with unbleached lamb's wool. Her hands were so soft by the time
she completely the project.
My grandmother taught me a little crocheting but she was in California while I was in Delaware.
My father's mother was a "tatter" which I have never tried.
My mother did teach me sewing and quilting AND Needlepoint. We needlepointed my dining chairs seats from her drawings.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

I was 4 when my grandmother taught me.My gram crocheted but i could not get it.My uncle made me a size 4 set ofknitting needles.IK loved knitting so here i am 68years later.I love irish knits and baby clothes. hazppy knitting


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

remember the "mock chicken legs" during WWII? They came on pointed little wooden sticks. My mom washed some carefully, my dad polished them smooth, and my mom taught me to cast on 36 stitches, and do 36 rows of garter stitch in khaki green for the nursing home ladies to sew together for the soldiers. Later, in girl scouts we did the same thing, but I was the expert!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lulubelle

I envy you having 2 Grandmothers and for them to have taught you. Neither of mine liked Children, not even us Grandchildren.
I love your story. Thank you.
BUT my Mom made up for it, she was the Angel of Angels.
I learned knitting in first Grade. Socks of all things, made with
awful yarn and so scratchy that I shuddered when I had to wear them. My Mom learned to knit from me and eventually outdid me by a long shot. Nothing she could not do or do better than any of us.
Your story about Italian Families is so typical. They stick to each other lie Flies on Flypaper. Their gettogethers are lively.
They really know how to enjoy Life. Happy you to have such a background.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I loved your story and family history. Thanks for telling it.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

My story is not so lovely and romantic. My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was quite young, but she did not know how to knit. I taught myself to knit when I was 20 with a little help from a woman I worked with. I am so happy I know how to do both as it is very therapeutic and rewarding. Plus I cannot just sit and watch television and can knit in the car when we drive from Minneapoils to Chicago to visit our son and his family. I knit every day...it is all for my four grandchildren, baby gifts and other gifts as well as charity. If I can ever get caught up, I would like to be able to sell some things...ton pay for more yarn!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

My grandmother taught me garter stitch when I was around 6 or 7. Learned more about knitting from a craft encyclopedia I bought when I was around 18.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love hearing these wonderful stories. Sadly, I WISH I had one of those to share. About five years ago I simply "decided I would like to learn to knit". I went out, bought supplies and taught myself. Although I don't have a beautiful story to tell, I hope to pass my "art" on to another one day so that he/she can tell her OWN story. 

My Mother was a crocheter and she got very sick. When she was in the hospital I made her a knitted prayer shawl and brought it to her. She admired it and we made a pact that when she got better she would teach me to crochet and I would teach her to knit. Sadly, she passed away a few weeks later and we never got the chance to "needle" together and share our love of fiber arts.

Six months after her passing, I took a class on crochet. It was one of the most difficult and painful things I have ever done but felt I must. Sort of honoring our promise to each other. I wish I had gotten the chance to teach her to knit and work together with her. 

I am quite sure she is watching over me and is very proud of how good I have become in my knitting.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

My Mother was what they call an older Mother. Only a few years older than my Grandmother. We lived in a 3 generation household. Grandparents, Parents, and 2 Children. My Mother was a wonderful knitter and taught me how to knit. My Grandmother on the other hand crocheted.. So I had 2 good teachers. My Aunt tried to teach me to Tat. Well needless to say I make wonderful knots. Gave that up quick!
I think It would be nice to hear how other KPers learned to knit.
Your story was wonderful. gave me inspiration. It is wonderful to have loving teachers. And a family history of Knitting and Crocheting.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

auntiepurl said:


> beachkoz said:
> 
> 
> > Love your duck feet booties. Where did you find the pattern? I'd love it.
> ...


Duck feet!! I love it. Must find the pattern and make some for the grandkids.
Talking of ducks, I have a toy duck that's dressed in yellow waterproof jacket and a rainhat. If you press his hand/paw/wing/whatever he quack-sings 'Singing in the Rain'. My Denzel loves him and barks in time with the song. Here they are having a duet.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

I learned to knit from my Grandma also. When I was about 6 or 7 she was teaching my Mom how to knit. My mom was learning how to cast on (long tail) and I was sitting next to her and imitating her. I got my mom totally messed up, so we went over to my Grandma's house to fix it. Grandma set us both down and taught us both how. I "mirrored" the long tail cast on which I still do to this day!

I'm fortunate - I come from a long line of women who do needlework of all sorts. I also love to cross stitch and quilt. Sadly, my daughter doesn't do needlework, but she is a wonderful drawing artist. Happily, my 4 year old granddaughter seems very interested, but they recently moved to England so it looks like I will have to teacher her on my yearly visit I plan to make!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

in high school, home-ec class, we had to make something 4 a fashion show. i had sewed since i was 7 or so, but wanted to learn something else

my uncle saw me struggling w/a book & took over. seems as tho when he was stationed in Korea in the dead of winter, our government only sent each of the boys over there w/ONE set of gloves! which didnt last long, as u can imagine

so they whittled needles from tree twigs, took the gloves apart 2 c how they were made & put them back together!!

btw, Lulubelle, my aunts name is Lula Belle!!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

After eating lunch at our desks my fellow workers would pick up their knitting. I asked them to teach me and, of course, they did. I have been knitting since. My first project was a striped top.


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

My grandmother taught me the knit stitch when she was visiting us. She used two hairpins and a ball of string, as she had not brought her knitting with her. I sat in my little rocker and knit during Air Raid Warning Practice during WW II. We could close doors and keep the light on in our large hallway. We listened to Pres. Roosevelt while we waited for the alarm to be over. My second grade teacher wanted all who knew how to knit to make a 4 inch square for an afghan to send to the 'boys overseas.' I didn't know how to purl, but my teacher said that's OK, I'll put yours in the corner and it won't show! Hard to believe that was over 70 years ago! I'm so thankful for my grandmother!


----------



## murfsdeb (Aug 3, 2011)

oh yeah...stories like these are SO cool...I love that we are all so different, yet we are all so alike!! I am 49 and I can relate to almost all of you in some way or another regardless of race/creed/color/or ages...love that sense of unity with the rest of the world...

I learned to knit, crochet and play the piano when I was 5...haven't stopped since...piano got me a scholarship to college, and I play now when I need to "work out" something mentally or emotionally...but like most of you...if I am sitting, I'm knitting or crocheting...


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - enjoyed reading your post.


Lulubelle said:


> I was just sitting here thinking of how I learned how to knit and why. I would be interested in hearing your stories, too.
> 
> My 2 grandmothers were both born in the same little mountain village in Italy. When anyone from there came to America, they settled in one of two towns, because they wanted to be near people they knew. My dad's family lived about 100 miles away from my mom's. But both families kept in touch and had mutual friends. When my mom was 16 she went to a wedding in the town my father lived in, and she met my dad. He was a few years older than she, but he said that he fell in love with her the first moment he laid eyes on her, and he knew he was going to marry her. He saw what a beauty she was and knew if he didn't grab her up at an early age, someone else would try. They started dating and were married two years later, a month after she graduated high school. They were happily married for over 40+ years when his life was cut short by heart disease. My mother never dated another man, not before or after my father. She is 81 now and still loves him.
> 
> ...


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely stories!!


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful story. Thank you for sharing and please do it again.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely story, Lulubelle! You were surely blessed to have been important in the lives of an extended family. Not many are that fortunate today.

My sister and I learned from a lovely neighbor who taught Home Ec at the local high school and held a summer Monday AM class for the neighborhood children. My Mother knit English style and had made many 'soakers' for my eldest brother. When she saw us knitting Continental, her interest was rekindled and we taught her and she loved it and knit for many years, until a stroke made knitting impossible. 

My favorite story about learning to knit is about my brother. My sister and I were each knitting in the car as we went on a family road trip when I was about 10 (he would have been 15). He was watching us closely and after about an hour, he said - I think I could do that! So we stopped at a dime store and got him yarn and needles and taught him as we rode along. He was soon knitting strips for an afghan, stayed at it until he finished the afghan and never picked up the needles again.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Great stories, not boring at all. Mine is more prosaic. Have no idea why I wanted to learn, but I bought the little Coats and Clark "Learn to Knit" book when I was a freshman at college. My mother, who had never done any knitting, bought me a kit so I could knit a sweater for her. That was over 50 years ago, and I've never stopped. I do remember watching my grandmother crochet -- little hooks and threads, beautiful work, some of which I have kept. Don't remember her teaching me or when I learned, but crochet stuck with me too.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

what a wonderful story! I learned from my maternal Grandmother, who is 97 years old and still living in her own home and knits everyday. She knits for charity - had made somewhere around 1,000 hats for charity and soldiers. She taught me when I was just a child, I am now 57 years old. I, too, cherished the time with her - we would talk and she told me stories of her childhood. Of all her grandchildren, I am the only one who caught the knitting/sewing bug. I hope to womeday have a grand daughter who will let me pass this on - the craft and stories!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I loved reading your story. My Mom taught me to knit or rather I taught myself while watching her. I was 9 at the time She supplied the yarn and needles for me to play with. This also kept me in one place and quiet. My Mom was very petite and was pregnant with twins. She was very large with the prgnancy for her small frame. She needed to take it easy. I was a lefty so no one tried to teach me. I also watched my great grandma. Great Grandma taught me to embroider on towels and handkerchieves and how to do the chain stitch with a crochet hook. Being a lefty I was deemed hopeless with fiber arts. Now I am the only one of my siblilngs that knits, embroiders and does Hardanger; I also sew .
My granddaughters will be visiting for 2 1/2 weeks and want to learn to knit and sew. I will teach them both sewing and knitting. One of them is a lefty and two are righties. I am anxious for any hints anyone can give me to teach them.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I took 4-H knitting and learned from a dear woman whohad the patience of Job. I learned to crochet from my grandmother and she, too was a patient woman!


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

I learned in girl Scouts at about age 8. I am left handed, so learned sitting in front of my leader and doing what she did backwards. Along about age 10 I realized there were no pattern books for lefties (this was 1952) , so I just figured out how to do it right handed. Have knit ever since! Present project is a knit nativity scene...not one I would want to make dozens of...so far have Joseph and Mary done. first you knit the dolls and then the clothes. Supposed to be done in DK weight, but I am practicing in my scraps of worsted weight.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I learned how to knit/crochet when I was 16 or 17.Two different people taught me. Learned to crochet on thread, but later moved to yarn. My only problem is written instructions drive me crazy. Don't understand them most of the time. But I have just 2-3 different patterns in crochet I use, and knitting a few more. I am a creature of habit, and using the same patterns. But with different yarn they look unique any way.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I grew up watching both my mother and grandmother crochet. My Grandma was awesome. She crocheted bedspreads for all of us using yarn so thin it looked like cobwebs. She made a double one for me when I got married and did the same for all of the grandchildren - she had eight children, 40 grandchildren and 18 great grandchildren. She was partially blind but her crochet work was exquisite.
My mum also knitted - her speciality was striped jumpers and whenever anyone she knew had a baby they got striped knitted jumpers. Lucky me - my kids got new ones every year until she sadly passed away 12 years ago.
She decided when I was three that she was going to teach me to knit. She always said if you had one craft ability you could always make money. By three I was "drawing" pictures for everyone so was co-ordinated enough to hold pencils and crayons and one day she sat me down on the floor opposite her (she was left handed and I was right). She had two pair of huge bamboo knitting needles and she showed me basic knit and purl. I mirrored every move she made and for years after we used to sit together and knit. When I married my first husband I married into a family of knitters - both gals and guys. During the summer it wasn't unusual on visiting them to find them all sitting in the lounge knitting their winter sweaters, vests, etc. Only they knitted most of their stuff in fairisle and cable. They had stacks of Aran patterns so my husband taught me to knit Aran cable and I never looked back. To this day knitting is still my number one love. :mrgreen:


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I learned from my Aunt who has since passed away. Now I learn from KP and the internet.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I wanted to try to crochet again, and ended up getting interested in knitting. I taught myself around last Sep/Oct. I used YouTube videos and books. This video really helped me in the beginning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9hv44QwQ-A.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

My family would travel two hours to the town where my grandfather lived in a nursing home and we would stay with my aunt and uncle. My aunt was very strict and very opinionated (trying to put it nicely) and my brother and sisters all hated her. But when I was nine or ten she taught me to knit and crochet. I LOVED her. To this day her name is a dirty joke to my siblings but is a loving memory to me.


----------



## Diana knits (Mar 31, 2011)

I watched a lady at work maybe three years ago and wanted to learn. (We know her as Shayfaye)She was my inspiration (did not know that at the time she was a beginner too. I thought she was a pro)I bought needles and yarn and started watching videos online. Thank you Shayfaye.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was very little. I thought knitting was the most boring thing ever! Years and years later, when I came to live in Germany, everybody was knitting, and I picked it up again. Haven't stopped since.

Hazel


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for starting this topic. As I read these stories I am thinking how fortunate we are to have had some grandmother or relative who cared enough and had enough patience to teach us how to knit. It caused me to remember my own chance I was given to indulge in a craft that would bring me years of pleasure.

It was my Great Grandmother who taught me to knit with a ball of twine and some old steel knitting pins she had. After I mastered the way of knit and purl stitches, she walked with me to the five and dime store in our neighborhood to buy some real yarn. This was in the days when the iceman delivered ice for our icebox and we didn't have a hot water heater or clothes dryer. We hung clothes on the line outside and when it was cold, waited for the sheets to melt from their stiffness of being frozen before putting them on the bed. As I remember those were happy times for me. 

So I learned to follow patterns and my first project was a emerald green scarf. How pleasing it was to create something from what I learned. I will never forget that feeling.

Now, as I go about the pleasure of making sweaters, hats and mittens for my granddaughter, I don't always get things to fit as well as I would like. I am still working on that. However, we will always find warmth in those projects when winter comes. I am so thankful I learned to knit when I was about seven years young.


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

My mom crocheted but I could never get the tension right. My first semester at college I roomed with a knitter. She made lots of socks and I was never allowed to speak to her when she was "turning the heel" but she did teach me the basics. That was about it until, as a young mother I hung out with some women who were knitters so I did a little then. But I got busy with other stuff and dropped it again until a few years ago. After I retired I started in again. I'm not really a beginner but I do only the simplest stuff. No elaborate stitches for me. I can't concentrate on anything very long. Mostly I knit in the evening to stay awake watching TV.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was growing up, we moved around a lot. This caused me to be in a lot of different schools. While in Denver, I was in a class where every day the teacher read to us after lunch. At this time all of the students pulled out their yarn and needles. Of course being 10 years old, I had to have yarn and needles. My mom didn't knit so when we went to the store she let me pick out my needles. They were double points. I had a hard time keeping the yarn on them, and I only learned to do the knit stich, but for six weeks I had fun trying. I didn't pick up needles again until I was 18. Have been knitting off and on ever since. I am now retired and piling up the shawls with no end in sight.


----------



## Susan Lea (Jul 5, 2011)

I was taught to crochet by my mom and grandma and I loved it. I crocheted until I was 50. On that birthday an old friend thought I might like to try knitting and she sent me a wonderful book, "Stitch and Bithch". I read the book and couldn't wait to buy needles and get started! I am now 56 and LOVE knitting! I realized I wasn't too old to learn something new and I always have several projects going at one time! I am so lucky to have learned both and have my mom and grandma and a great friend to thank!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

when I got engaged my maternal grandmother started crocheting me a bedspread, out of that thin thread, too. (By then, my dad's mother had passed away!) She made octagons that when she sewed them together, they looked like pinwheels. Also popcorn stitches, it is so lovely. A week before our wedding, our bedroom furniture was delivered to the apt. we had rented, she came to our apt. to make up the bed for the BRIDE. I wasn't allowed to do it. Her and my mother made the bed up, as was the tradition. THey had bought me a white eyelet bedruffle, the white bedspread and hung white eyelet curtains on the windows. They used white eyelet sheets, too. It was the prettiest bed I ever saw in my life, so bridal. My husband had painted the bedroom a pretty shade of blue and I bought blue throw pillows for the bed. Our room looked like something out of a magazine. That bedspread is my pride and joy, probably my most prized possession today.


----------



## MissVee (Jun 20, 2012)

When I was about 9 or 10 the girl next door got a knitting kit for a Christmas present and she wasn't very interested in it, so when I was over visiting I would read the instructions and try to do what it said. I had a little, very little success, and no one to help me or teach me. My mother sewed but was never interested in knitting or crocheting. After getting married and moving to Casper, Wyo when I was 22, we lived in a basement apartment and my land lady knitted all the time. She taught me to knit, first with an afghan with six panels sewn together and then a sweater for my husband. I took it from there, have been knitting for 46 years now and then taught myself to crochet from a book I bought for 15 cents at Woolco there in Casper. I do both constantly and help numerous people with reading patterns or teaching new crafters. I 'make time for yarn every day' and have never gotten tired of it. So fun to hear everyone's stories. Neither of my grandmothers knitted or crocheted, so who knows why my interest sparked!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

My mother taught me to crochet years ago, but I taught myself to knit a couple years ago. Still consider myself to be a beginner, but working on new things.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

When I was 20 one of my 2 best friends got engaged. My other best friend and I decided to crochet her an afghan for a wedding present. My mother taught us both and we set about making a lot of "Granny hesagons" in 3 shades of green, half each, then I stitched them together. That was it until 30 years later when I found a beautiful cobalt blue mohair (10 skeins) at a yard sale. I didn't remember how to crochet but knew I had to make something out of that yarn. Discovered the yarn community online, found a pattern for hexagons and made my Mom an afghan for Christmas, then one for Dad, 2 brothers, brother-in-law, husband. I've been addicted ever since. 

I remember at one time, my mother trying to teach me to knit, but I couldn't get the tension right and lost patience. After four and a half years of crocheting I decided to try again. That's where all you wonderful KPers come in. You taught me to knit, or I should say, are teaching me. My mother is still with us but sadly no longer knits. I cherish her heirloom afghans.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

My grandmother crochet, but never taught me. My mom taught
me to knit when I had my daughter, I loved it. Then I took lots of local classes and surpased my mom in knitting, but I still use her tools and needles and I gave some to my daughter who I taught to knit, and I also taught my neice, who is now 31 and still knits. My daughter makes baby hats and fingerless gloves. I also taught lots of classes at my local Michaels, and some private class too. I always help anyone I know who has has knitting problem. 
I want to teach my neice who is now 6. Maybe some day this summer we can fit it in. I loved your story.


----------



## jaycee (Feb 1, 2011)

A friend, age 8, was knitting when one day I went to her house. I was fascinated. When I went home, I told my mother that I wanted to learn to knit. She began to show me, but I told her she wasn't doing it right, that you have to throw the yarn around the needle. She told me that was the "slow" way, and that her way was faster, etc. So that's how I learned to knit. I was 7. I never stopped. I made several scarfs as time went. In school, we had a project to knit squares that then were sewn together to make afghans for the soldiers. We also made squares that were woven and then sewn together, also for afghans for "the soldiers." My brother was 5 years older than I and he also knit squares for the same purpose. The first big project I made was argyles for a boyfriend. By the time I finished them, I had a different boyfriend, so I gave them to him. I continued to knit argyles. I guess if you can knit them, you can pretty much knit anything. My paternal grandmother always had a knitting project going, and my maternal grandmother was the crochet person. My mother did both. My mother had problems following instructions and all she had to do was look at a project and she could make it! Not I. I never got interested in crocheting, but I am a real knitting witch. LOL I buy and buy yarn, and I print out every pattern from online that I think I'd like to make "someday."


----------



## jaycee (Feb 1, 2011)

A friend, age 8, was knitting when one day I went to her house. I was fascinated. When I went home, I told my mother that I wanted to learn to knit. She began to show me, but I told her she wasn't doing it right, that you have to throw the yarn around the needle. She told me that was the "slow" way, and that her way was faster, etc. So that's how I learned to knit. I was 7. I never stopped. I made several scarfs as time went. In school, we had a project to knit squares that then were sewn together to make afghans for the soldiers. We also made squares that were woven and then sewn together, also for afghans for "the soldiers." My brother was 5 years older than I and he also knit squares for the same purpose. The first big project I made was argyles for a boyfriend. By the time I finished them, I had a different boyfriend, so I gave them to him. I continued to knit argyles. I guess if you can knit them, you can pretty much knit anything. My paternal grandmother always had a knitting project going, and my maternal grandmother was the crochet person. My mother did both. My mother had problems following instructions and all she had to do was look at a project and she could make it! Not I. I never got interested in crocheting, but I am a real knitting witch. LOL I buy and buy yarn, and I print out every pattern from online that I think I'd like to make "someday."


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

One of the two nurses who encouraged me to be a nurse was dying of a brain tumor as I left for school. She wanted me to have the afghan she had half finished as she could no longer work on it. I learned to knit doing that n finished it the first year of nursing school. I've knitted off n on since.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> I was about 7 years old watching my mother knit. She got up to answer the phone and I picked up her knitting. I was so proud of my work (I did 3 rows). Unfortunately since I was facing her, I knitted it backward or mirror image. I got a stern scolding because her knitting was ruined. I was more traumatized then my mother. The next year I taught myself crocheting from a book. Did not knit again until I was an older teenager


Oh, how funny! You must have a great visual memory. My mother taught me to knit by sitting in front of me and directing my hand & needle movements. She said she sat in front to teach me because I was left-handed.

Years later she overheard me telling that story and laughed and laughed. She had been teasing me and taught me that way because SHE had been taught that way.

I think she was a genius, because that's _got_ to be a hard way to teach.

I love knitting. It's creative. It's nurturing. It's comforting. It confounds & interests people. It offers a way to meet others. It's just fun!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

My grandma taught me to knit when I was 12 but never taught me how to read a pattern. I would just knit without one ripping out what I didn't like. Then one of the other army wives in Germany had a knitting clinic where I finally learned how to read patterns. That was thirty years ago when I was expecting my first daughter. Opened up the whole craft world for me. Still enjoy knitting for babies.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Lulubelle said:


> I was just sitting here thinking of how I learned how to knit and why. I would be interested in hearing your stories, too.
> 
> My 2 grandmothers were both born in the same little mountain village in Italy. When anyone from there came to America, they settled in one of two towns, because they wanted to be near people they knew. My dad's family lived about 100 miles away from my mom's. But both families kept in touch and had mutual friends. When my mom was 16 she went to a wedding in the town my father lived in, and she met my dad. He was a few years older than she, but he said that he fell in love with her the first moment he laid eyes on her, and he knew he was going to marry her. He saw what a beauty she was and knew if he didn't grab her up at an early age, someone else would try. They started dating and were married two years later, a month after she graduated high school. They were happily married for over 40+ years when his life was cut short by heart disease. My mother never dated another man, not before or after my father. She is 81 now and still loves him.
> 
> ...


Lulubelle, I stopped what I was doing to read your "blog" . You are rich with such an heritage. Not many of us can recall such precious moments with our grandmothers. I do not know any of mine. They both passed when I was very small. Dad's when I was just 2 yrs. old and Mom's when I was 5/6. Can't remember her at all. So my dear, I enjoyed reading this. Consider yourself very, very blessed. Some people consider blessings to be material things, to me this is a blessing.


----------



## jeanaz (Jun 7, 2012)

As a teenager I learned to knit from a girlfriend. then over having to take care of home and kids and jobs I dropped out of knitting, thenwhen my last granddaughter was born I wanted to quit smoking, so went to a lys and fell in love all over again with knitting. I quit smoking am retired and have lots of time to knit.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Took a class at Sears Roebuck & Company. Being left handed the teacher strongly suggested I learn to knit right handed becsuse since I was just starting to learn any hand I use would feel awkward. So glad she gave me this little pearl (purl -- wink, wink) of advice.


----------



## howland (May 10, 2012)

I lovedreading you story. You were lucky to know you grandmothers. My one granmother had died before I was born and my other lived out west the other side of Canada. I did have the pleasure of meeting. It was mymother who taught me how to knit.


----------



## ethel egozcue (Mar 18, 2011)

who could be bored reading such a heart warming loving
story - i loved every minute of it - how great that women
could be so bonded by their lives that they can relive
with such happy memories - and pass them on to children
and grandchildren = so sad that material things in this
life have become so meaningful to young people...
i remember the "good old days" when you could purchase
knitting books in the dime store.....knitting to me was
so exciting - like learning short hand - where funny symbols
could mean words....during a very difficult time in my life
i found that knitting was the best therapy i coud find
even today - knitting is a complete form of relaxation -
i have been offered money for items i have made - money
cannot buy the time and joy i get from knitting for my
grandchildren - and great grandchildren - there is too much
love and too much love- i knit oly for loved ones....
thank you - it is no wonder i look for this knitting news
letter each day ethel


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

I lived in a nice little post WWII house on a block of 14 houses in a suburb of Oakland, CA. We were raised as "free-range" kids -- allowed total freedom to roam where ever we wanted as long as we were home by 6 pm for dinner. Summers were wonderful. We hung around with all the local kids and got along well. Our family had four girls, spaced 4 years apart all the way down the line.

We lived fairly close to the large naval yard at Alameda so we had many navy officers and their families in the neighborhood. Next door to us was a Hawaiian woman, her navy husband and her four boys. She loved to knit. Occasionally, I would go and visit her and watch her knit. She ached to teach someone her craft, especially a little girl. For many years, I just watched and chatted with her. 

Finally, when I entered high school, I decided to learn to knit. First, she taught me to make simple garter stitch slippers. My step-father loved them and I usually made a fresh pair for him for many, many years.

In 1960 at my high school, fuzzy cashmere sweaters with a sheer little matching scarf tied at the neck were the 'in' thing, matched with a pleated wool skirt and white 'buck' shoes.

Our family could barely afford to keep us in shoes let alone a rainbow of cashmere sweaters. I decided to opt out of this uniform and turned to my neighbor to teach me to knit my own sweater. I chose black worsted weight yarn and made a plain stockinette knit long-sleeved crew necked pullover. I matched it with a black homemade A-line gored wool skirt. I wore this sort of outfit every day. I guess I was beatnik before it eventually morphed into 'goth/emo' fashion. I was a shy techie/geek girl in the science, math and foreign language classes and I wanted to just sort of blend in with the wallpaper. 

My younger sisters fell into the ballerina/cashmere girl crowds so I stood out even inside my own family. Knitting helped meet my need to have easy to wear simple clothes I could make myself.

When I became a young mother in the mid-60s, my first 'pay-over-time' purchase was a sewing machine. I bought yards of flannel and made my own baby layette sets of 'receiving' blankets, tie-bottom nightgowns and kimono style shirts. When my girls started school, I made them A-line corduroy jumpers in various colors and matched them with turtle-neck knit jerseys with leggings. In those days (late 60s and early 70s) sewing yardage was a very cheap solution for the crafty types.

I started my own working career outside the home and crafting took a back seat. When I retired, I knew I would have the time to take it back up and I have. I really enjoy challenging myself to make every project a learning experience and have some practical use. My children and grandchildren like the things I make but have no desire to learn how it make them. Alas. 

Perhaps there will be a little neighbor girl who could be come interested just I did?


----------



## pegohmyheart (Jan 3, 2012)

No one in my family knit but Momma's best friend, Aunt Fern, was a fabulous knitter. She smoked cigarettes that she held in her lips until the ash was really long. She had lovely, long and thin hands and always had her nails polished in kind of a coral color. Anyway, she taught me to knit when I was about 9 and I got permission to take my knitting to elementary school on rainy days so instead of playing the games with the eraser on your head (??) I could knit. Then I discovered that our local department store (Rhodes) had a yarn department and a knitting table. I begged Momma to let me participate and finally she agreed and would drop me off at the store and I would sit the whole Saturday knitting with the ladies. I was a very shy little girl and probably never spoke to anyone. Can you imagine dropping your little girl off at about age 10 these days? It was a lovely, innocent time (this was in Fresno, CA in the early 60's). I knit off and on and only recently have become very interested again. I must say this Forum is amazing and I look forward to reading the articles every day! I realize how much I have yet to learn. Thank you each and every one....Oh, and I still have one of Aunt Fern's knit dresses. It's chocolate brown with a gold metalic thread. I think I'll try to get back into that size again.....


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

oh, darlin', be careful. About now, Jerry Sandusky is wishing he had never taken children into his home. There is safety in numbers, so make sure you and the child always have a friend with you.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

We had knitting lessons in school in the UK, When I was eight years old another girlfiend and I had to make a pair of knickers (panties) for the teachers friend, I got grey wool and the other girl got pink, we were promised threepence each when we finished them,Can you imagine how itchy they would have been,, we never did get the threepence we were promised,But after all these years I met up with my girlfriend from school again on the Computer.her first words to me were, Do you remember the knickers we had to knit in Miss Bays class? I have been knitting ever since...


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

We had knitting lessons in school in the UK, When I was eight years old another girlfriend and I had to make a pair of knickers (panties) for the teachers friend, I got grey wool and the other girl got pink, we were promised threepence each when we finished them,Can you imagine how itchy they would have been,, we never did get the threepence we were promised,But after all these years I met up with my girlfriend from school again on the Computer.her first words to me were, Do you remember the knickers we had to knit in Miss Bays class? I have been knitting ever since...


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Amysue said:


> We had knitting lessons in school in the UK, When I was eight years old another girlfriend and I had to make a pair of knickers (panties) for the teachers friend, I got grey wool and the other girl got pink, we were promised threepence each when we finished them,Can you imagine how itchy they would have been,, we never did get the threepence we were promised,But after all these years I met up with my girlfriend from school again on the Computer.her first words to me were, Do you remember the knickers we had to knit in Miss Bays class? I have been knitting ever since...


Amysue, What a great story...I was feeling a little itchy, too by the time I finished reading it.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I learned to knit at school in the UK. we were eight years old, The teacher told another girl and I that she wanted us to knit a pair of knickers (panties)for a friend of hers and she would give us threepence each when they were finished, I got grey wool the other girl got pink. we did finish them but we never got our threepence. The girl I knitted with contacted me on the computer, after all these years, her first words to me were, Do you remember the knickers we knitted in Miss Bays class?


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Loved reading you story.
I learned to knit from my mom and grandma. Mom and grandma would sit an knit and talk..I would join in and before I knew it I was working on a spool project then one day I had needles in my hand and learning. Fist thing I ever made was a small square that I used as a doll blanket.
My grandma would take me to a store have me pick out a sweater...she would carefully examine it count the stitches in the pattern or cable...she would never write anything down. From there we would go to the yarn shop. I was given choices of colors of yarn to choos from. Two weeks later I would have the sweater. I still need a pattern. 
...now I am the grandma and have no one interested in learning...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Took a class at Sears Roebuck & Company. Being left handed the teacher strongly suggested I learn to knit right handed becsuse since I was just starting to learn any hand I use would feel awkward. So glad she gave me this little pearl (purl -- wink, wink) of advice.


That is where I first learned to Knit from Sears Roebuck & Co. I was right handed. If you lived in the same state maybe we were together but I"m from WI. I learned at the Green Bay store.

I then got married put the neddles down and 30 yrs. later back at it.


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

From the sweet grandmother of my college boyfriend. The relationship didn't last, but the love of knitting did - and that was over 50 years ago


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother was an accomplised crocheter who made hats, sweaters,and leggings for me and my sister. One day when I was 10 years old and being tired of crochet, asked my mother to teach me how to knit. She knew nothing of knitting, but instead sent me to a yarn store where the owner taught knitting. She never taught me how to cast on, but did teach me how to knit and purl. I was asked to make a 4 inch piece for her inspection. After standing on line for about a 1/2 hour, she looked at my piece and proceeded to rip it all out to the beginning, saying that I knit too loosely. That made me very angry and I went to the 5 & Dime store and bought a "Learn How" book and proceeded to teach myself casting on and knitting. My first project was a pullover for myself. I had just finished the back and decided before I attempted the front that I should put it against me to see how it fit. Well I ended up folding the piece in half, cutting a hole for the other arm and sewing the seam. I don't remember if I made sleeves or not. After that I tried to use patterns. 
After I married and had a daughter, I taught her how to knit at the age of 4. I gave her all my extra bits of yarn. She was so engrossed in knitting that I asked her what she was making. She replied, "I am making a scarf to go round the world." Later I tried to teach my granddaughter to knit when she was 8, but she just gave up.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I myself taught myself. A cousin many, many years ago tried but I didnt learn. I do it now out of the love of the craft, and got my cousin interested. She has her daughters and grandbabies doing it. I was adopted and learning such a fun, dear old craft is special to me. It is part of all our heritages! I have tons of knitting needles and crochet hooks, but alas I use a lot, on different projects. I am now knitting a doily. A KP swap buddy sent me a book. And I love it. Someday I will design stuff. I remember my great gramma crocheting afghans, I still have some of them to this day. Thanks for listening.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

We have a living historical village about 40 minutes from where I live, Heritage Park, my mom has been volunteering for 30 years. So I'd been volunteering and helping my parents there basically my whole life. I can't remember for sure why, I wanted to learn to knit, but, I think it was after finding my grandma's old knitting needles when I was 13 or so that peeked my interest, I spent a while trying to figure out who could teach me to knit, when I went to Heritage Park for the weekend (almost 12 hour days) they had an activities tent like always and there was some ladies at a booth with ton of knitted items, and wool annd what not, they where also showing people who where interested, how to knit. So I asked them to teach me. One of the women sat down and showed me how to to a small swatch, I was hooked. 

After maybe a year I took I hiatus, which was broken every now and then, but I didn't really knit much. Last Novemeber I decided it was time to finish the scarf I had started for my uncles birthday four years prior. I found some videos on youtube and I was hooked again. At that point all I could do was garter stitch. My mom use to cast on and off for me. From watching the youtube videos I can cast on and off, purl, and do a stockinette stitch, rib and bunch more stuff.

Just recently I was bitten by the Crochet bug, I've been making newborn hats like crazy!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Put ads up at your local church, Free Knitting lessons. Or offer to teach an adult ed class, and have only so many a class. That will pass on the craft.


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

I was taught how to knit by a co-worker six years ago. I started crocheting at the age of 14 in a craft class in Jr. High School. Love both of them.


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

My grandmother lived in another state and we visited every summer. Grandma crocheted doiles with tiny thread and hooks. Try as I might I just could not learn how to crochet. When I was in my early 20's I worked in an office where everyone was crocheting on their lunch hour. Some kind soul taught me how to crochet using yarn. I still have the 1st item I've ever made. Since then I have crocheted several doilies with the thread, book marks, etc. When in the 8th grade (13 years old) my home economics teacher taught us how to knit slippers. I've never progressed much passed that. My 1st love is crochet.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I learned to knit at school a pair of socks on 4 pins we
also learned how to sew the children today dont do this
they dont even learn how to cook meals like we did they
seem to experiment with differant foods i remember my
daughter having to take ingredients to make pastry to
school when she came home i said what have you made the
answer was nothing just experimenting with the differant
types of pastry it all went into the bin what a waste
at the time we were not very flush with money and what i had spent could have gone to something else

susie cue


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

I was just thinking that!


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

My father died when I was 9 and we moved from New York to New Jersey. There my cousin taught me to crochet. I've been crocheting now for 43 years now. I learned to knit while living in Virginia. My son was doing gymnastics and would train for 4 hours a day. Most of the women there were knitters. One day Christina asked if I would show her how to crochet so we made a deal I taught her to crochet and she taught me to knit. It's been like 8 years now and not a day goes by that I don't work on something. I am an addict. I have taught many how to knit and crochet.


----------



## leola.lee (Jan 31, 2012)

wonderful stories ladies. enjoyed all of them. My mother knitted and my grandmother croched. I learned to knit from my mother but could not seem to master crocheting. I just couldn't understand it. Then when I got pregnet with my daughter I wanted to do a baby blanket and ended up teaching my self to crochet. Years later a friend of my Mom was watching me crochet and said she never saw any one hold the hook like I did. I checked it out and I hold my hook just like I hold my knitting needles. The way my grandmother was showing me must have been confusing to me, but holding it like I knit worked. Have been doing both ever since. Love It to relax my mind from everything.


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

I learned to knit on doctor's orders. I had polio when I was 12. My doctor wanted me to do things - not just sit there and move my hands. He felt that knitting used both hands more than crocheting did. He also could check on my progress (what I was making). I learned the basics from a woman who was born in Russia so I strand with my left hand unless I'm doing Fair Isle, etc. when I strand with both hands. I love to knit lace.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely story. How fortunate you were to have both grandmothers with you. My mother taught me to knit when I was 6. I learned to crochet when I was 8 in Catholic school. When I became a teenager and I wanted a sweater my parents couldn't afford, I would find a pattern like it and knit it. I crocheted some XMAS placemats for my mother that I still and they must be over 50 years old. Don't remember if I used a pattern or not. I also taught both my daughters to knit and crochet. My mother used to sew too. I hope you were able to save some of their knit/crochet items as family heirlooms. Carlyta


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

My maternal grandmother started me, then my mother took over (she was left-handed; you would not believe how I cast on to this day!!) My sister crochets beautifully (I never learned). My paternal grandmother taught me all kinds of sewing things--pulling threads in a pillowcase to make fancy border...


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I was taught to knit at school. We had to knit a garter stitch square and I got the yukkiest colour of yarn - tan. My square was full of holes but I persevered and am still knitting today - over 60 years later.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I was taught to knit by my dear first mother in law, and I swapped knitting with my second mother in law. My first mother in law loved to knit Aran, and taught me how to enjoy this kind of knitting. My second mother in law, only like to do plain knitting, ie knit a row, purl a row, so we used to swap, in that she did all my children's school jerseys, and I did all her fancy knitting. 
I was really lucky to have two fabulous, kind caring mother in laws, both of whom I miss greatly.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Not only how, but when, where and by whom. It was Labor Day weekend of 1940, and we were in the town of Loch Sheldrake up in the Catskill Mountains of New York State. I was 6 weeks short of my 9th birthday, my mom had died the previous December, and I was having a brief "getaway" with my aunt and uncle at their bungalow. She sat me down on the front steps, with steel #3 needles and a medium blue wool, and she, a righty, taught this lefty how to knit. I cherish the still-vivid memory.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

It's nice to think of the old days and the love and kindness that were shown to us. I was a Sophomore in high school and my Aunt Marie, my mom's sister, always had a knitting project going. Fortunately, she taught me to knit a year before she died. I got a Mon Tricot stitch book and was fascinated by all of the different patterns that could be made with just knit and purl. I got my mom interested and she and I both made an afghan. Each block was a different stitch and color. I still have and use them. I've given the one made by my mom to my son. He treasures it. I've been knitting since then!!

Momma Osa


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Love all the stories. My Aunt taught me how to knit but what I knitted I don't remember. I then didn't knit for many years and picked it up again about 7 years ago. My dads mother was a seamstress and my mothers mother diden't do any kind of crafts. My mother either. Why I got interested in it I have no idea but I just love it. I also crochet and where I learned that I have no idea. Why is that part of my life missing???? I'm only 59 and why can't I remember these things. Its been driving me crazy. Needless to say my aunt isn't knitting any more as she isn't well, but I do remember that she knitted beautifully. I'm just thankful that she taught me.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I am also of Italian descent and was taught by my great-aunt. I had the opportunity to visit with her one weekend as I was at college in Philadelphia and they lived in a small town nearby. 
I've watched youtube videos of Italian women teaching knitting (maglia) and it is the exact way my aunt taught me. 
I love to knit and have been since that unforgettable weekend in 1967.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Love your story.
I started bugging my sister when I was 4. When I was 5 she sat me down and started teaching me. Whenever Grandma came over she would help us both. We both continued on in 4-H. She went on to college as a textile major, I married a local farm boy and moved 10 miles from Dad's house, (I haven't moved since [37 years]). I believe that I have actually knit more than she has, because I work at home (farming; mothering) and she worked at MSU. She will retire next year, let's see if she can catch up :lol: :lol: 
Patty


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

beachkoz said:


> oh, darlin', be careful. About now, Jerry Sandusky is wishing he had never taken children into his home. There is safety in numbers, so make sure you and the child always have a friend with you.


Isn't it sad & disgusting we have to think about all this c**p? At least it isn't hidden in the background anymore like the "good ol' days."


----------



## feathersby (Apr 6, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was 5 or 6 to knit and crochet. I did not learn to read patterns however, until a few years ago.
Funny thing, my grandmother could not read patterns either, mom was always the pattern reader for everyone.

Mom is now 88 anad still crohets everyday. Because of arthritis in my hands I prefer to knit these days.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Great to hear your story!! We do need to pass our stories on as each one is unique--
I learned to knit about when i was 9 or 10 from my mother. Also did the loom placemats and embroidered on all sorts of projects--Learned to sew as a teenager[ Had to make shorts-slacks if we wanted a new pair} Mother and her friend started our 4H groups and we just went on--Did knitting for soldiers during WWII. A life time ago but it was great as we sure never were bored and learned to be productive for the rest of our lives. I am blessed To have had a talented Mother---


----------



## Weemaz (Apr 7, 2012)

I was about 6 when I learned to knit. I knitted a scarf. I can still remember the colour of the yarn and the size of the needles. The yarn was emerald green and the needles were a size 8 (4mm). The needles were shorted than normal I think my mum and bought them especially for me. The scarf was for my doll.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit, needlepoint, cross stitch, sew, and do crewel work. When I was 8 or 9, I was pretty stubborn, I learned how to cast on, do the knit stitch, and bind off - and then I went off to a quiet spot to play with my newly learned skills. My mother had given me a little knitting book of Red Riding Hood patterns, and I started right in on the red hooded cloak - I got most of it done, then came to a row that mystified me - it said to work YO eyelet stitches evenly across. For some reason I didn't want to go ask my mother how to do it, I wanted to do it all on my own. I couldn't figure it out so I gave up. I also misunderstood how to do the knit stitch, and for years I knitted through the back loop - so everything I made looked a little off, with all the knit stitches being twisted. I actually finished four knitted sweaters, then my college roommate taught me how to crochet so I put away my knitting for many years. When I decided to try knitting again, some 17 years ago, I had access to the Internet and You Tube and finally understood what I was doing wrong. I also learned how to 'read' my knitting so I never again worried about putting my knitting down in the middle of the row, that I would start knitting the wrong way when I picked it up. I still have that Red Riding Hood book, maybe someday I will get around to knitting that red cloak and finally finishing it.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Grandmothers are awfully important people! I was five when my sweet grandmother taught me the knit stitch....she cast on a number of stitches and I just continued to knit on both sides until I had about six feet of garter stitch (and about four inches wide!), but I was in seventh heaven. My grandma had come to NY in about 1905 from the Carpathian Mountains in what was then known as Austria-Hungary; now it is near the southern border of Poland, and my cousin and I were able to find not only her village in "Lemkovenia" but we stood on the farm on which she was born. Although she loved to knit, her passion was gardening, so I did not continue knitting after my "scarf" until I was a teenager and watched my mother knit on occasion........She retaught me, and I have been knitting these sixty years....and learning so much from you talented people!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

My dad, who learned from his mother, taught me the basics of knitting when I was 9 years old. My grandmother was an accomplished lace knitter, but she was not overly friendly toward me, and never wanted to be bothered teaching me anything. So I doped out a lot of it on my own. Later, I received a good deal of wonderful mentoring from women I worked with and from the owner of the local yarn store. That was a long time ago. How fortunate the newbies are today that they can come online, watch videos and ask questions at sites like this!


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> I was about 7 years old watching my mother knit. She got up to answer the phone and I picked up her knitting. I was so proud of my work (I did 3 rows). Unfortunately since I was facing her, I knitted it backward or mirror image. I got a stern scolding because her knitting was ruined. I was more traumatized then my mother. The next year I taught myself crocheting from a book. Did not knit again until I was an older teenager


I am so sorry that you didn't have a more positive experience with your first knitting. I would be thrilled if one of my kids had done that.
I looked out on my porch the other day to see my 11 year old grandson spinning on my little spinning wheel. I was delighted! 
So glad you took it back up.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was about 10 years old, my mother sent me to a neighbor lady who was from Switzerland and an excellent knitter. Unfortunately, at the time, I was not interested at all. I was rather a tom boy at that age and preferred baseball and other sports with the neighborhood boys as there were no other girls living nearby. After I got married and had children, I found out that a local technical school was offering knitting classes and I signed up. That was over 50 years ago and I'm still enjoying every minute of it. Neither my mother or grandmothers were knitters. But, one of my grandmothers was a talented quilter and I did learn that from her. The other one was a great cook and passed on many great recipes.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I learned to crochet when I was a teenager, but couldn't knit. Didn't know anyone who knitted. I went to the library and checked out a little red book called "The Right Way to Knit". After much frustration and diligent effort I finally produced some stockinette stitch. The first project for my new "skill" was a pair of slippers. Well I did a little and then found I'd dropped a stitch. I realized I hadn't learned how to correct that. So I frogged it and started over. Each time I dropped a stitch I did the same thing....frogged and started again. I don't know HOW many times I started that %#[email protected] :evil: slipper, but by the time I finished it and it's mate I never dropped another stitch! Today, all these years later and after I finally learned how to correct mistakes, I seldom make any when knitting.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

My Uncle tried to teach me when i was seven i remember he said OH you have dropped a stitch and i got down on my knees looking for it everywhere, Then my mother taught me and i still love to do the little square stitch she taught me looks like little windows, happy days one and all,


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

My mother and dad had moved to a small town and my mother was rather shy. She did meet and make friends but she still had time on her hands and only one child -- me. So she taught me to sew and to knit and to crochet as soon as I could hold the appropriate needle in my hands. As a result, I do not know when I didn't know how to do any of those things. It is a great gift.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I learned how to crochet from my aunt and grandmother when I was 15. My mother crocheted even though I don't remember her doing it often. She did teach me how to embroider and sew. I have been racking my brain about when I learned how to knit and I think it was one to those fun classes through the college in San Antonio. I was in the military and was taking a flight on an airplane carrier to go back to Washington to see my grandmother. I was the only female and a couple of guys also were on the plane. In order to not be scared to death and get sick, I was crocheting like crazy. I thanked both my aunt and grandmother when we landed for teaching me this skill. Have been doing both ever since over 40+ years. Did teach at the military youth center for a year or so and was amazed at how fast the girls picked up knitting but had a lot of problems with crocheting. Since being on this forum I have also become more adventuresome. Thanks all.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I learned from my grandmother too. She knit socks for inside my father's hunting boots. Size 12 steel needles, i still have them, and I think worsted weight wool. They were thick, warm and heavy and came above the knee high boot tops. I still have some of the needles as a keepsake. 
A Girl Scout Leader helped me too. That was all more than 60 years ago. I try never to pass up an opportunity to pass the craft one to someone else. I have a pair of socks on the needles right now. Joan 8060


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Lulubelle,
My story isn't nearly as interesting as yours but it involves family as well. I am seventy years old now so we are going back some years. I was basically a tom boy I guess but in my house one could not say the word "bored" or my Mama would hand you some embroidery or knitting to do. Somehow Mama always manged to have me make Christmas presents for my girl cousins and aunts. I seem to remember buying ties and handkerchiefs for my Uncles. Daddy was special so I saved my allowance to buy him a tool. Mama was very special too so Daddy would subsidize what I had left of my allowance for me to buy her presents. Knitting though became a passion of mine as I grew up with Mama and my aunts and girl cousins knitting every afternoon all summer. I learned to knit while sitting in front of Mama so like mirror writing, I mirror knit and I do it continental style.(((ggg I had so many other things I wanted to do like pollywogging and riding my bike around the lake or playing volleyball... but I also did not want to be excluded from what everyone else was doing. Reluctantly I joined in. Then I don't know what came over me but I found myself running over to my one aunts house early every morning to learn more and more. Mama would yell over to my aunt Molly to send me home if I was a pest but she never did. Then Mama would come over too and there is just something about having the two women I loved most in the whole world all to myself for a even a short time before we really started our morning chores that it, the memory, keeps me knitting still.


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

I was house-bound by a huge snow storm with a new-born and two boy ages five & six. My husband finally got out to get us some supplies and I ask him to go to the local yarn store. I said 'just tell them I needed basics to learn to knit." Well, they sent me a pattern book that had reverse cables on a baby sweater, yarn needles etc. They told him quote" if she can figure this out ,she can knit anything."
I worked on that sucker for days and weeks ,ripped it out so much that one side was longer (yarn stretched). And yes I
kept it in the cedar chest.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, I was a teenager in love and his Mom owned the knit shop in our town which was the living room of their home. She started me out on a sweater-turquise angora. I had to make many trips for help and didn't catch the guy but caught the love for knitting!!


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I learned on my own. Books, Internet, LYS. Iwanted my roommate to knit me a pair of mittens for the winter as it would get very cold standing a post outside in the prison I used to work in. I mean -20 degrees cold with the wind chill.I waited and waited and she never seemed to get around to it. Sooooooo... I wanted the mittens like my grandmother would knit us boys every christmas. You know, the ones with the string attached so you couldn't lose them? Well I finally had enough and said I am going to make my own. Went on the internet, got some yarn and needles from family and proceeded to learn. Now I have knited mittens, hats, scarves, socks, I am in the process of finishing up a hoodie for my roommate,afghans, I even made an Irish Cabled Hooded Scarf complete with pockets. I lovve it and don't think I will stop. I am retired now at 53 and drive a school bus. When I do field trips and such and I have to wait for the group I knit. I get a lot of "can you teach me to knit?" from other drivers and believe it or not most of the requests are from men.I am thinking of starting a class at the bus yard when I have time between trips.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I learned on my own. Books, Internet, LYS. Iwanted my roommate to knit me a pair of mittens for the winter as it would get very cold standing a post outside in the prison I used to work in. I mean -20 degrees cold with the wind chill.I waited and waited and she never seemed to get around to it. Sooooooo... I wanted the mittens like my grandmother would knit us boys every christmas. You know, the ones with the string attached so you couldn't lose them? Well I finally had enough and said I am going to make my own. Went on the internet, got some yarn and needles from family and proceeded to learn. Now I have knited mittens, hats, scarves, socks, I am in the process of finishing up a hoodie for my roommate,afghans, I even made an Irish Cabled Hooded Scarf complete with pockets. I lovve it and don't think I will stop. I am retired now at 53 and drive a school bus. When I do field trips and such and I have to wait for the group I knit. I get a lot of "can you teach me to knit?" from other drivers and believe it or not most of the requests are from men.I am thinking of starting a class at the bus yard when I have time between trips.


----------



## diaz428 (May 23, 2012)

I loved your story...thanks for sharing. I learned knitting from a 4-H program when I was in Junior High...my Spanish aunts taught me how to crochet about the same year when I was visiting during the summer. Ripple afghans were big that year (1970's) and they were both making them for family members.
My grandmother was from Spain and she was quite gifted at crochet. She couldn't afford patterns but just looked at pictures and made up her own pattern. My dad remembers a peacock curtain she made for the door that opened onto their back porch. My other grandmother was a quilter. (I quilt,too) I used to go to quilting bees with her when I was little. What a heritage they all left me. I am so grateful.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

What a really lovely story and beautifully written and evocative. I do hope you have written all this down in your family archives. It's a treasure.

My youngest aunt taught me to knit when I was four. I was writing left-handed, but she taught me the way she knew, which is right-handed. I couldn't knit left-handed to save my life! I progressed from dolls' scarves (with holes) to dolls clothes, then got really into it, with gloves, Aran patterns, Fair Isle, anything complicated and challenging. In the seventies, I discovered Barbara Walker's "Knitting from the Top", and remain delighted with being able to create seamless garments that FIT properly. Hiatus in the eighties and nineties while I traced the family history; then last year, the impending arrival of our first grandchild got me going again. Now I am never without something on the needles. Love it!


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

my mom taught me when i was about 8 yrs old. so she taught me to knit and crochet and sew. i was in high school before i realized not everyone sewed or knitted or crocheted their own clothes. i have taught my daughter and my daughter in law how to knit too.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Andyz280f said:


> Well, I learned on my own. Books, Internet, LYS. Iwanted my roommate to knit me a pair of mittens for the winter as it would get very cold standing a post outside in the prison I used to work in. I mean -20 degrees cold with the wind chill.I waited and waited and she never seemed to get around to it. Sooooooo... I wanted the mittens like my grandmother would knit us boys every christmas. You know, the ones with the string attached so you couldn't lose them? Well I finally had enough and said I am going to make my own. Went on the internet, got some yarn and needles from family and proceeded to learn. Now I have knited mittens, hats, scarves, socks, I am in the process of finishing up a hoodie for my roommate,afghans, I even made an Irish Cabled Hooded Scarf complete with pockets. I lovve it and don't think I will stop. I am retired now at 53 and drive a school bus. When I do field trips and such and I have to wait for the group I knit. I get a lot of "can you teach me to knit?" from other drivers and believe it or not most of the requests are from men.I am thinking of starting a class at the bus yard when I have time between trips.


Hi Andy,

I love it that you guys are keen to knit. Why should the ladies have all the fun. It can be a good relaxing pastime and gives you something to keep your hands occupied whilst waiting. In addition, you have the satisfaction of the end product, something you can say you made with your own hands - and can even wear! Shame there is not more cross pollination of the traditional male female crafts (or am I wrong?). I love rescuing and painting old furniture and doing DIY stuff in addition to knitting and arts and crafts and am currently learning through trial and error to recover furniture in new fabric. It is surprising what you can do when you give it a go! I once did a full service on my old mini car, under the supervision of my then mechanic boyfriend. I believe in giving things a go! Good on you and keep knitting!


----------



## MissVee (Jun 20, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how as knitters and crocheters we always have to have 2 or 3 or even more projects going at the same time?


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

Loved everyone's stories. My mother crocheted and taught my sister and I to crochet. But my mother never learned to knit. I was fasinated with the lady in "A Tale of Two Cities" who sat at the trial knitting away and saying " off with their heads. When became pregnant with my first child I bought a book and learned to knit from the book. Sure wish there was internet back then.


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

I was taught to knit by my mother when I was 5. I could not master th long tail cast on, but, my sister and a friend could do it. They were both very artistically talented and older. They would cast on for me with huge unknitable stitches and I would get upset. But now my sister and I are knitting addicts and admire each other's work.

MyMom knitted all her life and I have saved the things she made for my sons.
As my Mom got older and my sons and their wives had not yet had children, I brought gender neutral yarn and a sweater pattern for my Mom,my sister and I to knit as a joint project. My Mom died 7/8/09. Last Oct.1st my older son and his wife had twin boys and on Oct.27 my younger son and his wife had a little girl. It was wonderful to be able to present them with the sweaters that the three of us worked on.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Learned at infants school when I was about 5.still remember .. It was a red pot holder. My Mum always was a fast knitter. She used the really long needles and tucked one under her arm . She was a great crocheter too. I do both and hadn't knit for years until I became a grandmother to a little Princess 4 years ago and my needles rarely take a rest now .
She told me not long ago "Nanny I have a lot of clothes so you don't need to keep knitting for me"?i guess she thought it was a chore and not a joy. 
Right now I'm doing the challenge if a lifetime ... I've had to email King Cole numerous times ... It's a good thing I'm a very experienced knitter as this is a 22 row pattern with cables and curvy parts and bobbles...but I'm determined to get the better of this pattern. To be fair to King Cole when I complained they did let me chose 3 patterns from their website.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wonderful stories everyone! I learned to knit when I was 8 or so. I kept pestering Mom to teach me and she finally bought me yarn and needles for Christmas when I was in third grade. And as they say, the rest is history. Mom would only do the basic stuff so I mostly taught myself after she got me started. Taught myself to crochet three years later. Again, Mom didn't seem to have the time to show me so I "borrowed" one of her crochet hooks, some crochet thread and one of her books and taught myself! I was so proud when I showed her. She was impressed and bought me a couple of colors and I made a red and white striped granny square table cloth! What a way to learn!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

It is really super hearing how all you guys learned to knit. Even the men - way to go. Keep those stories coming. They are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I learned just last year and just got a book,learned the basics and found KP and utube. I'm still learning,of course.  My Granny and Mom taught me to crochet!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Guys.
A few months back I was in our local library and decided to see what was available on knitting in the craft section. There are some superb books around. Just a suggestion for anyone wanting something in particular and can't afford to buy pattern books.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great story, thank you for sharing!


----------



## itsmereilly (May 3, 2011)

Well, in my family, it all started with my grandmothers. It may go further back than that, but I have to ask my Mom and she would only know her side of the family that far back.

My Dad's Mom was Dutch and she crocheted. She passed before I was born, so I never met her. I know she crocheted thought because my Dad inherited a crocheted tablecloth she had made. My Mom has since given it to a cousin (Dad's niece, Dad's sister's daughter) because Mom was raised "that the girls inherit the needlework", not the boys and she always felt bad that the tablecloth had been given to my Dad. I also know that my Dad's sister knitted, because I have a green wool V-neck sleeveless sweater my Aunt made for my Dad, but I'm not sure where she learned to knit and I can't ask as my Aunt and my Dad are both gone. My Dad's brother use to make wool rugs, but not knitted or hooked. I believe they were called "punched rugs", made with a piece of fabric for the base and a tool where the wool was threaded through a rug needle that had a wooden handle attached to make punching through the fabric easier. My Uncle learned how to do this from his Mother, I believe. My Dad inherited some of these rug tools and a half finished Santa rug, but like somethings in life, have gotten lost or misplaced. I have asked Mom many time where these things went. No clue! 

My Mom's Mother crocheted, knitted, sewed, quilted, etc.... she had to because they had 6 girls to feed, cloth, and keep warm. I knew my grandmother crocheted, because she taught my Mom, who in turn taught me around age 10. Mom also made doilies, then in the 60's starting making yarn vests, ponchos, etc.... sign of the times! I started with yarn crocheting, helping make vests, rib ticklers, and so on. My Mom wasn't good at knitting, but she knew how to cast on, knit, purl, and cast off, so she got me started at age 12. When I needed more help than she could give or I could teach myself from the few books she had, Mom arranged for Mrs. Williams, a lady from church, to help me. The funniest thing about learning to knit was the time I was suppose to be asleep, but I was under the covers with the family dog, a flashlight, knitting book, and metal "pick-up sticks" teaching myself something new. Mom still laughs about this till this day. She says, " that's when I knew I would have to find someone to help you learn more about knitting", though I was pretty good with the self-teaching.

So, I learned to sew at age 9, crochet at age 10, knit at age 12. I do or have done many different needle-arts over the years. Sewing, quilting, embroidery (hand and machine), knitting, crocheting, doll-making, jewelry, cross stitch and so on. My favorite - crocheting! Though I'm into knitting and crocheting right now! I have one sister and of the things above, she sews and does cross stitch, but didn't even start doing these until she was in college. She always had me! The one thing I love to crochet the most - doilies (thread crochet). I've turned into my Mother!!!! LOL God Bless her! I even have the tablecloth mentioned above back at my house, but only because it needs repair and this is taking me years, because every time I start working on it I think of my grandmother. I know the time, effort, and love in this tablecloth and it brings tears to my eyes just thinking about replacing her work. How did I find the pattern to know how to fix this tablecloth? My other grandmother had the same pattern (inherited by my Aunt, Mom's sister)! One grandmother from Michigan and one grandmother from Alabama and they both had the same crochet pattern, but never met! Small world! The other thing I recently learned was how much my Mom's Mom knitted and how well. I have inherited through my Mom, a knitted wool skirt and jacket! Never knew she knitted that much and my first question to Mom when she gave me the outfit, "Why on earth would anyone in Alabama need or wear a wool outfit"? In case you haven't been to Alabama, it's hot and humid down there! In what month is Alabama cold?

Thank you grandmas for your craft passion!!!! And passing it on!

And thank you all on KP for asking and reading. Love this forum!

And CONGRADS to all the men for speaking up, too. Nice to hear from you.

Have a blessed day!

Diane


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

freedom said:


> LOVED your story. LOVED it. We all need to know more about our "grammas" before it is too late to learn their history. All have stories to tell and pass down to their grandchildren.I know some - but wish I had asked more - particularly of my grandmothers who came over from the "old country".


I would love to know more about my grandmothers, one passed away before I was born, and the other when I was only 4. My mom has always told us things about her mom, but my dad never really did, and he was the last surviving sibling when he died 25 years ago. I keep a journal for both my grandsons. I hope I'll be with them for a long time, but who knows what life has in store for any of us, and I want them to know about me, my family, and most importantly how I feel about them!


----------



## SewingOne (Jan 15, 2012)

I to learned from a book. I had no yarn or needles and used cord string and pick up sticks the first times I tryed and made a long strip about 2 inches wide. A couple of years ago when my mom passed I found it in the bottom of her cedar chest. I also found the first scarf I made in all knit in a bright blue. I look at it now and wonder why she would have kept such a poor job of knitting.


----------



## sock knitter (Nov 28, 2011)

I was about 7 years old and my father taught me how to knit with fiddle sticks and string. That was seventy years ago and I have knitted off and on since then. My dads mother was great at kintting many things as well as she did crocheting doilies and bed spreads. my grandmother on my mothers side did crochet as well and she made many granny square afghans and doilys. My father grew up in Minnesota and during cold winter school days the students learned to kint and my sister has a piece that my father knitted and he was awarded first place. neat I am thinking. Enjoyed all the stories how one learned to knit or crochet. Thanks


----------



## Doris704 (Jan 21, 2011)

I KNEW NO ONE IN MY TOWN THAT KNITTED..
THEN ONE DAY I SAID TO MY BACK DOOE NEIGHBOR SAID I WANTED TO LEARN TO KNIT..SHE WAS FROM THE NORTH. I LIVED IN NORTH CAROLINA..SHE SAID I KNIT..I LEARNED OVER THE BACK FINCE..NOW I TEACH KNITTING EVERY WEEK..LOVE IT..


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Since no one in my family knitted, I went to a knitting store and took a course. With good books to show me more than the basic stitches I get along. Today, I gave my granddaughter her first knitting lessons. Hopefully, she'll love it as much as I do.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

You ladies were very blessed to have family members or friends to teach you to knit. I have always been interested in the needle trades. Once I finished high school I learned you could take knitting lessons at Sears Department store. I took the classes and the rest is history.


----------



## jpaxton48 (May 26, 2012)

What a heartwarming story, loved it. I learned to crochet a chain with a length of yarn tied to a chair when i was about 5, then my Mom helped me to make some doilies, just the ruffled kind no pattern. You started with a circle of fabric, single crocheted around , then formed loops. Lots of starch, and they were quite pretty. Learned to knit out of same book, tatting, too. In 6th grade my teacher taught me more stitches to do , at recess. In high school study hall I would sit in office to answer phone, and I always had my knitting, Superintendant said it was fine with him as long as my homework was done. In my lifetime have went on to knitting machines, spin my own wool, but always have some handknitting for in the evening.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love all the stories! Growing up, I never knew anyone that knitted. I always wanted to learn, but noone to teach me. When I married at age 20, I married a French Canadian. His mother spoke no English, and I spoke very little French! However, she knitted! And she knitted the puffy slippers from Phentex! One day, after my husband told her I was interested in learning to knit, she sat next to me and showed me how to knit those slippers. Whenever I would make a mistake, she would put her hand over mine, say something in French, and show me, again! That is how I learned, and I have been learning ever since! Thanks, cher Maman!


----------



## grammynan (Apr 8, 2012)

We had a 40 minute ride to get to school & I learned to knit from my friend Winkie at age 12 on those rides to & from school. Mom had tried to teach me but I wasn't very receptive!


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

My Mom taught me to knit...about 4 times when I was a teen. I would start something and get bored with it, so she would have to finish it for me. She also taught me how to crochet, but only with crochet thread. I never saw her crochet with yarn. We had beautiful doilies all aver the house, with enough to have one set in the laundry and another out. I quit knitting when I was about 16-too slow and too much trouble. I started again when I had my first daughter and do it a lot now.


----------



## Kamon (Jun 9, 2011)

I loved your story,I learned to knit from my moma's best friend. Aunt Madge did everything sewing , knitting, and cooking
. She had no childner of her own, She libed one block from us.Whn my mOma could find she would call Aunt Madges, She was alone a lot b/c Uncle worked on the pipeline. WE made great freinds S he taught me to can and about plants and many other things. I loved her daerly


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

My dear Grandma taught me to knit when I was seven---70 years ago. We sat together by the fire and my first project was a sock!!!Yes!--with 4 knitting nedles!! My Grandma was so patient and by the time the fire had gone out I was almost ready to knit the heel! Grandma was a true gem in my life.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Lulubelle, I was taught to knit by my mother in Tasmania, when I was five years old. She didn't want to give me her knitting needles, in case I broke them (we were very poor), so she gave me some old yarn she had and two six inch nails, and she taught me to knit with those. I made my first (short-sleeved) jumper (sweater) when I was six, and have been knitting ever since, and I am coming up to 65 years old soon. Mum never taught me to crochet, as she taught herself after I left home (I was the youngest of eleven). I can crochet (a little) out of my head, but not from a pattern. Thanks for your story, was not boring - but very interesting....my hubby is from Sicily and I have been there and the older folks there, mainly crochet now.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh. What a great topic.I love reading everyone's stories. So here is mine.I
I was 11 when Grandma Helen,my godmother,taught me how to knit.Her and Granddpa Ken came out every Sunday for a year,so that Grandma could teach me. Grandma also taught me how to do embroidery and taught me how to make a wall hanging from a potato sack and rags.Grandma told me stories about her and grandpa.Told me stories about how tough it was way back when. Both Grandma and Grandpa are gone.Grandma went a few years before Grandpa.I wasn't a very good granddaughter,after Grandma passed.I couldn't go see Grandpa at their house,because I didn't want to believe that Grandma was gone.And now they are both gone and all I have left are my memories of the times we spent together when Grandma was teaching me how to knit.


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

My Grammy taught me to crochet when I was about 10 or so. When I graduated high school I gave my two favorite teachers afghans that I had crocheted (with the help of my Grammy). Crochet has helped me through some tough times in my life. I decided to teach myself how to knit when I was 23 (two years ago, lol). I learned purely from a knitting book and www.knittinghelp.com. I have been knitting since and have acquired quite a stash in the last six months. [sidebar: if you have any "good" storage ideas, please let me know! I currently have my yarn in a box near my couch, hahaha] I have knitted and crocheted many scarves, hats, headbands, and a baby blanket for my first niece! I love to knit and crochet!!!! It is very relaxing and productive!


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, I tried to teach my Grammy how to knit this winter...It didn't work too well and she decided to keep up with crochet!


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

that was such a good story. i taught myself really how to knit. i watched knitty gritty and read books. practiced and tore out alot and finally one day i bought yet another teach yourself book and made a baby blanket, and from that day on i was hooked.


----------



## P.T. Painter (Jun 3, 2012)

I learned to knit by my home Ec. teacher in high school. We learned how to make mittens. I have been knitting and some crocheting ever since. It is a great passtime and hobby. I am now crocheting an afghan with Lion Brand stripes yarn. It is really neat yarn.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Now thats a interesting story. what made your dad pick up knitting. Tell the story, don't leave us hanging. lol


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I taught myself.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Short and sweet. Good on you !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Julie50 (Jun 8, 2012)

Iwas taught by my mother. We r also Italian and my mum used to also do beautiful lace crochet, tablecloths, doilies. I haven't mastered that fine work


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

What a lovely story, u were a lucky little girl. I saw both of my grandmothers just about everyday as u did, both living close to us. I still miss them both. However, my mother taught me how to knit. Mum did all of the knitting for us, back then, as there were no cheap knits from China. Watching her hands fly fascinated me. Im still enthralled by knitting. Thanks mum for your gift of teaching me, its been a lifelong love of mine.
One of my younger sisters had no interest in learning to knit at all. However, she was taught to sew beautifully by our mother. Mum could see a dress in a shop window & then go home & create it from scratch. I took a passing interest in sewing but eventually disliked it. Knitting forever for me.  :lol:


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

My mum taught me to knit, and when we started knitting classes at school I was a bit of a show off because I could already do it. I remember really showing off by casting on with only one needle as the teacher was showing us the two needle method. Mum also crocheted but she did the fine doillys and mats and I wasn't really interested, but in a much later life I was volunteering at a day centre for the elderly and one of the ladies was crocheting away every day and I got her to teach me. I only use wool though but I really enjoy crocheting blankets for prams and cots. I really must try something a bit more complicated someday.


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

My sister taught me to crochet when I was about 5.she was 18 and worked in the munitions factory during the war. She would sit with great patience and taught me a lot. I expect it was a way for her to unwind with the stressful job she had, and working away from home. I taught myself to knit when I had children of my own, with good patterns, my other sister would help me when I got stuck


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

Andyz280f said:


> Well, I learned on my own. Books, Internet, LYS. Iwanted my roommate to knit me a pair of mittens for the winter as it would get very cold standing a post outside in the prison I used to work in. I mean -20 degrees cold with the wind chill.I waited and waited and she never seemed to get around to it. Sooooooo... I wanted the mittens like my grandmother would knit us boys every christmas. You know, the ones with the string attached so you couldn't lose them? Well I finally had enough and said I am going to make my own. Went on the internet, got some yarn and needles from family and proceeded to learn. Now I have knited mittens, hats, scarves, socks, I am in the process of finishing up a hoodie for my roommate,afghans, I even made an Irish Cabled Hooded Scarf complete with pockets. I lovve it and don't think I will stop. I am retired now at 53 and drive a school bus. When I do field trips and such and I have to wait for the group I knit. I get a lot of "can you teach me to knit?" from other drivers and believe it or not most of the requests are from men.I am thinking of starting a class at the bus yard when I have time between trips.


Great story!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

No one in my family knitted, relatives all lived in a different state and we lived on a ranch so no close by neighbors. After college, I decided I truly wanted to learn how to knit, so I took a few lessons, started my knitting library and love it. This week, we had my youngest granddaughter for a few days and I started teaching her. Hopefully, she'll love it as much as I do.


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont know who tought me to knit or crochet. My mother only sewed. But I remember at about age 10 , shortly after ww2, unraveling asweater& knitting for myself. I think it belonged to an aunt of mine.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I love your story Andy. That is great. It great to hear about the men knitting and crocheting, Its very relaxing. Keep on knitting. I wanted to teach my husband to knit but he doesn't have patience to sit long enough.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit when I was seven and someone along the way taught me to crochet when I was in my late teens. I've loved doing both over the years.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

This is a great story! As a teacher I always wondered what you bus drivers did while you waited for us! I wil look very carefully on our next field trip.....budget cuts mean we don't get to go anymore. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I think you may be to young to know Rosy Greer [sic] the football player. He was a macho as they come too and he did needle point!


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

Lovely story - no need for apology - most of us would love to have that great background in our lives - you betcha!!!!!

Gandy


----------



## aliaamma (May 12, 2012)

My mother taught me on her old wooden (!) needles. She taught me in the 'throw' style. In college, my roommate re-taught me in the 'pick' style and I have been pickin' ever since!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit to after I could knit and purl a swatch, she had me do a graft of roses and leaves on a sweater. Nothing like getting our feet wet. So I know how you feel. Wonderful huh!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I can do the pick, but it is to slow for me, so I always go back to the good ole throw. I get impatient, because I know I can go faster with throw. Silly me.


----------



## nanations (Jun 15, 2012)

I too was taught by my grandmother and my mother. One of my grandmother's was crochet crazy, granny squares everywhere in all the colors of the rainbow. I pestered the life out of her to teach me to crochet. My Mother was a knitter and liked to knit arran sweaters with lots of cables. I never did learn to cable knit, but I learned the basics. The only hang up I have is socks, but I am working on that. I picked up some looms recently and have been having a lot of fun with those too.

Interesting stories here. )


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

aliaamma said:


> My mother taught me on her old wooden (!) needles. She taught me in the 'throw' style. In college, my roommate re-taught me in the 'pick' style and I have been pickin' ever since!


I haven't seen your wooden needles of course and they truly may have left something to be desired. That said, wooden bamboo needles are very popular right now - what goes around comes around I think.

You know, I'm ashamed to be so dumb but while I've heard of the "pick" style of knitting, I have no idea what it is like. Can you explain it or does one really need to have it explained visually?

Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

Me, too. I always think of it as "channeling Grandma"!


PurpleV said:


> Certainly not boring, it was a lovely story. I too was taught by my grandmother and am still using some of her knitting needles.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I think you may be to young to know Rosy Greer [sic] the football player. He was a macho as they come too and he did needle point!


I remember him. My mother used to always point out the fact that he knitted. She thought that was so cool. My mom was a sort of progressive for her time.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

What a wonderful story! Mine isn't quite as lovely, but here goes... Both my grandmothers crocheted. My mother's mom and my mother also would sit and crochet and mom visited her mother one day a week when we were small. Grandma and Grandpa always had stuff for us kids to do, and soon Grandma noticed that I was crafty. She started showing me how to do things, but never read a pattern. Mom read patterns so she tried to show me how to make things. But Grandma had the same personality as I do and while mom would read the pattern and tell me, Grandma would hen show me how to do it. Can't tell you how it differed, except my mother kept taking the crochet hook out of my hands and I couldn't hold it the same way. I have since found ways to do things from pictures somewhat like Grandma did. I've made afghans galore throughout my life and Grandma had a policy about afghans. "No young lady should be married without a Homemade afghan". So I've tried to carry on her tradition and explain it to the next generations of my family. All the afghans are given from me and Grandma.

As far as knitting, when I was a child, my cousin babysat for us and was knitting a scarf for a boyfriend while she was with us. She showed me how to do it and then my mother helped me with the basics. Mom also knitted, but there was always a family joke about the green sweater that was to have been for my brother... she got to the sleeves and even my brothers children now would be too big for that sweater! So I made scarves and hats and even mittens but it was always very basic. I worked with charity groups from work and church and made some things both knit and crocheted. But nothing to hard for fear I'd mess it up. A few years ago, I reconnected with a friend from High School who is a self-taught knitter. She makes amazing things and I was so impressed that I started knitting again, but challenged myself this year for my New Years Resolution that I would learn to knit lace. I've been doing it ever since and love it. I'm still a novice, but am getting to understand better what I'm doing and have learned that it's more interesting to make than plain scarves. I'm now making shawls and love all the different patterns and beautiful styles. Now no one sees me without my knitting anymore, and if I'm somewhere without it, they always ask where it is.

Hence my avatar, "knitaddict".



Lulubelle said:


> I was just sitting here thinking of how I learned how to knit and why. I would be interested in hearing your stories, too.
> 
> My 2 grandmothers were both born in the same little mountain village in Italy. When anyone from there came to America, they settled in one of two towns, because they wanted to be near people they knew. My dad's family lived about 100 miles away from my mom's. But both families kept in touch and had mutual friends. When my mom was 16 she went to a wedding in the town my father lived in, and she met my dad. He was a few years older than she, but he said that he fell in love with her the first moment he laid eyes on her, and he knew he was going to marry her. He saw what a beauty she was and knew if he didn't grab her up at an early age, someone else would try. They started dating and were married two years later, a month after she graduated high school. They were happily married for over 40+ years when his life was cut short by heart disease. My mother never dated another man, not before or after my father. She is 81 now and still loves him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

This is such a great topic and such poignant stories. I haven't read all of them, but I plan to read them all at my leisure. As for me:

I started to knit a little over a year ago, while helping my daughter who is in nursing school. During the days she was in class, I signed up for a class at JoAnn's. The class was not sufficient enough, so I discovered YouTube.com and selected several sites there with really clear narratives and videos. I was so excited with my first scarf, which had a rather large mistake in it, but my daughter wouldn't let me fix it. She wore it with the mistake and said, she liked that it had the mistake because it was hand made by me. So sweet. The second thing I made for her, she really loved: wristies--no mistakes. So with her inspiration and encouragement, I continued to knit and with the help of bethintx1 on YouTube, began crocheting as well. Now I do both, sometimes on the same day. I'm hooked and knit whenever and wherever I can.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

Great to read all these stories! My mom knit some Barbie clothes for me, but I was not impressed. I still wanted that black mermaid gown that was in the stores! Then she showed me how to make them, and my dad chimed in with stories of how he had knit squares for servicemen during WWII. I used to knit never-ending scarves in high school, during musical rehearsals, and have since graduated to more complex projects! I' m amazed when my hands actually have cravings to get back to the needles.(daily). I love learning new techniques, but still have an aversion to items that are fitted. My favorite things to knit are sampler blankets, with a variety of textures and patterns. I love square circulars!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > I think you may be to young to know Rosy Greer [sic] the football player. He was a macho as they come too and he did needle point!
> ...


I guess I'm sort of progressive too. My eldest son (47) wrestled on the Marine Corp wrestling team - ranked 5th in the Nation ... he now is an assistant coach at Ohio State - did needle work as a child!


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

I, too, taught myself how to knit. My grandma taught me to crochet and at that time I didn't enjoy that. So I bought a book at Kresge's when I was in college, got the needles and Red Heart yarn, and began making a sweater while standing in line for meals in the dorm. I must have been a "natural" because I don't remember ever having trouble with uneven stitches. I wish I had held on to that sweater! But alas, it was given away years ago, and I'm still at it. I still have that little book, too, and the needles.


----------



## judeb (Apr 28, 2012)

My mum taught me to knit, infact my earliest memories are of her sitting knitting and the clicking of the needles. I hadnt knitted for many years but after loosing her just over a year ago Ive suddenly had the urge to start again. It has all come flooding back and I find it very stress relieving.


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Loved your story. Since doing my family tree I came to realise how lax most of us are in gathering our family history.These stories are the glue that can keep families together, especially these days when most people are so busy getting on with life. I was taught to knit in school, but didn't get back to it until I was pregnant with my first daughter 49 years ago, now I coulgn't be without my knitting. Gee


----------



## mamartinek (Apr 3, 2012)

What wonderful stories! I taught myself to knit so I could make a pair of mittens. I never knit again until 25 years later when I made two sweaters. Then another 20+ years and I'm giving it another try. Maybe I'll become a bit more experienced this time around. Thank you all for sharing your stories; it makes knitting more than string and sticks.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

great story thanks...my mom taught me when i was about 10.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Will you please, please post a photo of your beaded doilies, I would love to see them!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

here is one I made last year for my friend's daughter as one of her bridal shower gifts. she wanted something for the middle of her new dining room table. It really isn't all that difficult to make, just very time consuming. You crochet the center of the doily, then break the thread and add the beads, one at a time! Once strung on, you turn the doily around, attach the thread and work from the back, pulling up one bead at a time as you need it. The problem is, you have about 1,000 beads on the thread, making it heavy and not easy to manipulate. It's a bit of a pain, but the results are magnificent. I starch them and tell everyone NOT to serve food on them. If you don't get them wet or dirty, they are good for years. I make mine so stiff that when I dust my furniture, I just shake them off. My mom made one for my best friend, whom I love dearly, but she is a ditz. She put the doily on her coffee table and burned a candle on it, the hot wax melted all over the doily and she crinkled it into a ball and gave it back to me asking, "can you fix this?" I thought my mother was going to cry. We boiled it in water to get the wax off, then had to re-starch it. Needless to say, we give a list of instructions with them now, "DON'T DO THIS, ETC." This one was made with number 20 thread, not the thinnest, but not the thickest, either. Just a nice weight to hold the beads.


----------



## ca-patti (Jun 22, 2012)

I had learned to crochet when I was about 8 from my grandmother, who lived next door to us. I crocheted doilies and graduated to afghans. But I always wanted to learn to knit. Growing up in south Louisiana, where it is hot most of the time, I didn't know anyone who knitted. So, when I was about 19, I got a book at the library and taught myself to knit. My first project was an Aran cardigan sweater for my boyfriend. I didn't know enough to realize that was a hard choice for a first project. I stuck it out and finished the whole thing. It turned out pretty good. I do a lot of different kinds of needlework. Recently, I learned how to knit socks, again teaching myself through a book. I bought this one online from Amazon. Love to knit smaller projects while I sit on the sofa and have the TV on.


----------



## ca-patti (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow!! That beaded doily is gorgeous!! I haven't crocheted doilies for years, but this makes me want to try it again. I actually would like one for my dining table.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

That is just beautiful!!!!


Lulubelle said:


> here is one I made last year for my friend's daughter as one of her bridal shower gifts. she wanted something for the middle of her new dining room table. It really isn't all that difficult to make, just very time consuming. You crochet the center of the doily, then break the thread and add the beads, one at a time! Once strung on, you turn the doily around, attach the thread and work from the back, pulling up one bead at a time as you need it. The problem is, you have about 1,000 beads on the thread, making it heavy and not easy to manipulate. It's a bit of a pain, but the results are magnificent. I starch them and tell everyone NOT to serve food on them. If you don't get them wet or dirty, they are good for years. I make mine so stiff that when I dust my furniture, I just shake them off. My mom made one for my best friend, whom I love dearly, but she is a ditz. She put the doily on her coffee table and burned a candle on it, the hot wax melted all over the doily and she crinkled it into a ball and gave it back to me asking, "can you fix this?" I thought my mother was going to cry. We boiled it in water to get the wax off, then had to re-starch it. Needless to say, we give a list of instructions with them now, "DON'T DO THIS, ETC." This one was made with number 20 thread, not the thinnest, but not the thickest, either. Just a nice weight to hold the beads.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

mamartinek said:


> What wonderful stories! I taught myself to knit so I could make a pair of mittens. I never knit again until 25 years later when I made two sweaters. Then another 20+ years and I'm giving it another try. Maybe I'll become a bit more experienced this time around. Thank you all for sharing your stories; it makes knitting more than string and sticks.


Ah, "strings and sticks"; a lot to be said for them! (((ggg When my children were young I took them to the Cabana to stay cool on hot summer afternoons. Naturally, even though there was a lifeguard on duty I wanted to keep an eye on ,my children but I also wanted to do something productive. I crochet pumpkin and turkey lollipop covers that doubled as finger puppets. Actually, I made hundreds of them and gave them to Homes etc on the holidays. 
A little boy plunked himself down in front of me for several afternoons until his mom came to drag him away telling him he was being rude, "No, Mom, you gotta see this. She takes that stick [a bamboo crochet hook] and that orange string and twists it and it turns out to be a pumpkin!" Sticks and string can be magic to some of us! (((ggg


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Lulubelle said:


> here is one I made last year for my friend's
> 
> It's is exquisite!!!!


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

The story about your parents' meeting, their marriage, mother, mother-in-law, and learning to knit is delightful. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Reading these wonderful stories makes me wish I had someone to ask about how and when I learned to knit. They're all gone now, and their stories are, for the most part, gone, too. Hold onto your stories and your memories, and better yet, write them down and have an archive of family history through the stories we have heard and probably disregarded over the years. Your children and grandchildren will inherit a great legacy from you!


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Was probably 19 or 20 when I learned to knit. After graduating from High School and found no work in our county, I went to the state capital, Des Moines. Began working at Banker's Life. We had an hour for lunch - didn't want to shop in the snow and ice. One lady taught several of us to knit. Think it was mittens that I first made. Then sweaters for each of my parents and socks for an uncle. Mom had not learned from her Mother as she was forced to knit garments for the family after her Mother died when she was 13. Thus it was a chore for Grandma. But I ended up teaching my Mom who took lessons and made many things including a sweater coat for a grand daughter. She showed me how to make the cotton dish cloths with the edging and to slip the first stitch to have an even edge. Continue to make them today for Christmas gifts, baby and wedding showers! It is a fun art!!!


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

I was about 7 or 8 and my aunt who lived with us taught me how to knit, I just loved it an then she taught my mom, who was her youngest sister, my mom got the knitting so tight on the needles my aunt couldn't even pull them off, my aunt went to bed that night talking to herself, we all enjoyed knitting for many years after that, so many memories of that night. My aunt was a great crocheter but I wasn't interested as my grandmother on my dad's side was an expert and we had tons of it, but as I look back am so sorry that I didn't learn more of it instead of the basics. I use to do craft shows as I am a New England style rug hooker and when they judged knitting and crocheting the judges didn't want to have that in their show, said it was cheap. I never got over that because if any of the judges could do either craft they would have known how interesting and talented the women were. Thanks for reading my story, I have enjoyed all of yours so much.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Lulubelle said:


> I was just sitting here thinking of how I learned how to knit and why. I would be interested in hearing your stories, too.
> 
> My 2 grandmothers were both born in the same little mountain village in Italy. When anyone from there came to America, they settled in one of two towns, because they wanted to be near people they knew. My dad's family lived about 100 miles away from my mom's. But both families kept in touch and had mutual friends. When my mom was 16 she went to a wedding in the town my father lived in, and she met my dad. He was a few years older than she, but he said that he fell in love with her the first moment he laid eyes on her, and he knew he was going to marry her. He saw what a beauty she was and knew if he didn't grab her up at an early age, someone else would try. They started dating and were married two years later, a month after she graduated high school. They were happily married for over 40+ years when his life was cut short by heart disease. My mother never dated another man, not before or after my father. She is 81 now and still loves him.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful story, Lulubelle. Not boring at all and I hope that if you have children and/or grandchildren, you will be sure to write it down for them so that they can also have a piece of your beautiful memories....(I guess it's the genealogist in me.) :O)


----------



## nicky c (Jun 10, 2012)

judeb said:


> My mum taught me to knit, infact my earliest memories are of her sitting knitting and the clicking of the needles. I hadnt knitted for many years but after loosing her just over a year ago Ive suddenly had the urge to start again. It has all come flooding back and I find it very stress relieving.


My Gran taught me when I was about 6/7 on a rainy day in a caravan while on holiday, went out to some shops and bought a massive ball of red wool and some red needles and with her patience..... that was around 45 years ago but I will never forget that holiday with my Gran!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I,too, was self taught from a book at age 14. Still have the book 50+ years later


----------



## JANETLYNN (Sep 8, 2011)

I also loved your story very much. My Grandmother lived with
us when I was very young because she was bed-ridden and needed constant care. Her hands were severely arthrytic and each finger on both hands doubled over the one next to it so they looked like lobster claws. (just trying for you to get a pic-
ture) but with all the time she spent in bed her favorite thing to
do was make fine doilies and table cloths. I would sit with her
after school and in the evening before bed and watch her hands
master the hook and thread dispite the shape and pain of her hands. I was fascinated with the lovely things she made but if I asked her to teach me my mother would say I was bothering
her and told to find something else to do. One day in my Brownies Troop we had a choice of things we could learn and as
I am sure you guesses, my choice was to learn knitting and crocheting. I picked it up very quickly and my samples looked as if I had been doing it for years. My Mother was very surprised and my Grandmother was very proud of me because
she knew that part of my skill came from me watching her. I have been knitting and crocheting ever since and loving every minute!!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

That is a wonderful story! What a sweet, talented grandmother and so patient with all that pain. :thumbup:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh how wonderful! What a blessing to hear your story. Thanks


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

When I was in my 40's I bought a book called "Learn to Knit" and it was wonderful! It covered everything and started with very simple patterns then worked me through more and more complicated patterns. It did a great job because I'm not afraid to try anything!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

JANETLYNN said:


> I also loved your story very much. My Grandmother lived with
> us when I was very young because she was bed-ridden and needed constant care. Her hands were severely arthrytic and each finger on both hands doubled over the one next to it so they looked like lobster claws. (just trying for you to get a pic-
> ture) but with all the time she spent in bed her favorite thing to
> do was make fine doilies and table cloths. I would sit with her
> ...


I think your story is lovely, too. I am sure all those hours you spent watching your gramma make all those wonderful things will stay with you forever. When I close my eyes, I can still see both of mine clicking away and it's like they are right in front of me. The older I get, the more I miss them. Maybe because I am now the age they were when I used to sit and watch them????


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a self taught knitter. I taught myself when I was in High school. My Business Class teacher was pregnant so the class decided to give her a baby shower in class. I bought yellow yarn and needles and knitted a blanket that had purl rectangles in reducing sizes going from large to small in the middle and then to decreasing sizes to finished blanket. My teacher was very surprised to find out that I had knitted the blanket. I paired it with a pair of booties and a sleeper outfit in yellow and green. I found out later that she had a little boy and she was really getting use out of the blanket.
My recent knitted items were two feather and fan baby blankets and booties for my neighbor across the street from me. His wife had twin girls recently and will be getting a lot of use out of them.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

What amazing stories on how everyone lean to knit. Love all of your stories. 
I leaned how to knit when I was 30 year's old from a lady I worked with. I was excepting our first child and want some booties for my baby. The lady showed me how to knit and have been knitting off and on since then. My father's mother made handmade quilts and my mother's mother did tating.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow what great stories, I taught myself to knit about 5 years ago, but I have always been drawn to anything artistic or crafty.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow what great stories, I taught myself to knit about 5 years ago, but I have always been drawn to anything artistic or crafty.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow what great stories, I taught myself to knit about 5 years ago, but I have always been drawn to anything artistic or crafty.


----------

